# How/why/where did you decide to move if not job related?



## elaine (Jun 4, 2020)

for pre-retirement (soon to be full time) home, we did some research, DH wanted to be on East coast in coastal area-Va Beach was as far North for DH due to water temps, NC/SC border was as far South for me. DH likes golf, boating, fishing. I wanted social--so lots of clubs. Both wanted access to beach, but didn't need to be at the beach. Our place has a community beach cabana, pool, parking. Perfect for us! We ended up in a planned golf community about 30 minutes S of Wilmington NC. Love it!
I read a study that for adult kids, one needs to be a day's drive away to keep visiting more than 1-2X/year. And 6-8 hours was the max drive time, as they can do a long weekend, etc. When they have kids, paying to fly and the hassle limits trips. We have 4 kids-all likely to stay in DC area or VA, about a 6 hour drive away. We assumed we'd downsize, but got a great deal on a larger house--so we upsized--yikes! One of my hobbies will be cleaning bathrooms, I guess.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2020)

I did move once for a job, from southern California to northern California.

When dh and I started thinking about retirement we also started thinking about moving.  We were living in the San Francisco Bay Area in a very large house, with 2 daughters.  We knew we didn't want a house that large any more, and dh didn't want the upkeep of a pool.  We also wanted to move out of the Bay Area as it had gotten so crowded.  So we started looking.  Every time we'd take a trip we'd scope out the area to see if it interested us.

Carmel area - love it, but WAY too expensive, and a bit limited
San Diego - another love it, but too expensive and their traffic was as bad as ours at times
Pismo Beach - too limited
Big Island Hawaii - yes, yes, yes!  This was going to be it.  We thought we'd like the Puna area.  After awhile I realized that I couldn't live on an island, and that there really wasn't enough to keep us occupied and stimulated.  Good thing we didn't end up there, as the area we were interested in is one that got wiped out with a recent volcano flow.
Santa Fe - hmmmm, very interesting.  First place I've been where there is snow that I think I could live.  We visited here over Thanksgiving vacations for several years after sil and bil moved here.  Then dh and I came for 2 weeks in 2011, and back for one week in 2012.  We saw, we bought, and we moved there in November.  Dh's last day on his job was November 15 and we were on the road on the 16th.  I worked remotely through the end of the year as it was better if I worked the entire year for my pension.

We love it here, ended up in a great neighborhood, with fantastic neighbors.  So much to do, so much beauty around us.  And no where near the traffic.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Our search was detailed in this old post:








						Retirement Community owners (Del Webb), etc (GOLFERS)
					

We have been looking at retirement communities for about 3 years now.  We are BOTH golfers----a BIG influence on our choice.  We have learned much of what is good, and not so good about many of them.  It (understandably) REALLY is hard to find the 'near perfect' scenario/location/etc.  Some are...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## geekette (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm not sure why I'm considering this, not sure why I shouldn't.   My life was put in the spin cycle a few years ago, so, all options have been on the table.

A friend bought 30+ acres in mountainous wilderness and is building a camp.  She is seeking like minded people that want to live off grid.   I have visited twice and really dig it.  No other homesteaders yet.   The first strip of land she cleared gets a wonderful path of moonlight from the driveway to the yurt set back farther.   Peaceful and lovely.   I think there is also a colonial tent set up by now, too.  Permanent structures built atop their own platforms with decks, etc.   There will next be a teepee.  I don't know what's after that.  I'd like to build Sunrise Coffee Bar, something up the hill high enough to enjoy sunrise over the mountains.   Meditation Gardens is on my list, too.   I have too many ideas...

I could live there free of charge, would need to find my own way to support myself.  For at least a while, until she gets bookings, there are places to sleep.   I would probably build my own "home" eventually and possibly create my own driveway entrance.   Solar is there, I'd need to buy some panels to accommodate my usage, no well yet (probably this fall).   Bathroom facility primitive, but very very nice! 

She needs a farmer.  I can absolutely grow food, I am actually very good at it.  I can also cook and prefer to cook for two vs just myself.  She doesn't want to mess with either of these things, so it's a perfect match on that.   She is more handy, designing and building the this and the that.   She does really good work, too.  I've been very impressed.   We get along really well, see many things the same, and when we don't, it's easy disagreement with no anger or disrespect.   I like peaceful laid back people, because I'm one.  She is similar also in that she doesn't need people around all the time.   I have learned during Pandemic that I really am part hermit, some of that may be from working since I was 15, having to leave home most every Monday through Friday of my life, and far too many Saturdays, Sundays and Holidays.   Staying Home still feels like a novelty....

As I've been working on my veggie season here, I have been exploding with ideas.  I never seem to have enough garden space, but with 30 acres, that wouldn't be a problem.  I'd like a big greenhouse to try hot house flowers as well, but mostly want a convenient place to start plants without pests nibbling; an environment I could control.  I do think I could grow enough food to supply the camp and its visitors plus sell.  With just tomatoes, watermelons and pumpkins, I could make my seed money back many times (zero market research, just figuring I could rent pavement most any time to push veggies if not enough drive-by, but honestly hoping to make enough $ to donate plenty of food - I don't expect hunger problems to go away any time soon - there is need most everywhere). 

I am part Nature Girl, get that from my mother.   I would miss my animal visitors here   Only part of the year here is outdoor weather.  Would I miss change of season?  Would I get annoyed at "having to" garden almost all the time?  Would I miss being in a city?   I tried a small town once, when I was young.  Hated it, but, the situation was far different.  It was also a little house smack bang in the middle of things, plus I was on the radio so not quite a private citizen, and this would definitely not be any of that. 

I am just wacky enough to sell everything and hot foot it down to middle of nowhere.  How much simplifying can I really handle, tho??

I don't know.  I don't have answers to any of it.  I'm not sure that "I'm Done Here."   I don't have family right here, Mom is a few hours up the road but now my brother lives up there (trucker now).    My friends would travel, most of our communication isn't in person anyhow.   It would be hard to leave the dance studio, but, it's an expense and never income. 

I like my house, I like my land, it's very private.   I know how difficult it would be to replace that.  Except, hello, 30 acres...    Just, if it doesn't work out, I might be missing this exact slice of land and this city... 

Originally, I told her, I am not likely to relocate.  What a difference a year makes ... 

Now I'm thinking of building my first crude cabin that eventually becomes the craft shack, taking my time on whatever residence I'll have.  There is something about that massive blank canvas that is very appealling to me.  In some ways, I have always wanted to do this.  Live simply, inexpensively, live off the land and from my own toils and creativity.   Hopefully not need a job, but, not a big deal if I gotta do that.

I am still young enough to enjoy building out the camp.   I think it would be a lot of fun.  Hard work, yes, but that's good for me, and will keep me young.  I think it would be fun to co-host when campers come.  

I will just keep on stumbling forward, see how the next visit goes, how badly I don't want to come home...   and take my time on deciding what I want to do.  Camp isn't going anywhere and so far no other homesteaders.


----------



## elaine (Jun 5, 2020)

Just as 9/11 caused friends of ours in NYC to re-evaluate their lives (and some made radical moves then). Covid 19 is doing the same. Who would have thought in January that we'd have altered life so much in just a few months? DH's Dad had a stroke at 43, so we've always had a bit of a carpe diem mind set, traveling abroad with kids, etc.


----------



## geekette (Jun 5, 2020)

elaine said:


> Just as 9/11 caused friends of ours in NYC to re-evaluate their lives (and some made radical moves then). Covid 19 is doing the same. Who would have thought in January that we'd have altered life so much in just a few months? DH's Dad had a stroke at 43, so we've always had a bit of a carpe diem mind set, traveling abroad with kids, etc.


Yeah, things happen, life plans are re-evaluated.   

I was on track to retire the day I turned 59.5 but life retired me earlier.  Now, I don't think I could again manage the ridiculous stress and pressure cooker nature of my work.   My last burnout is still not healed.   I kept being a reformed workaholic, but this time, I think my stint "in rehab" is going to stick.   I don't want the old ways back.  

For me it is an easy choice to reduce expenses in order to not need as much income.   I don't get too bunched up over "the number", I am an income/outgo person.  I can live cheap and pandemic brought more cost cutting but I know how to do that!  

Yes, life is for living.  Right now, I have Today.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 5, 2020)

I moved into a CCRC right after my retirement at age 66 (note that the average age of move ins at my CCRC is 83).  Why did I do this?  Two reasons.  First, I had the money for the front end fee and figured I would piss it away if I waited until I was in my 80s.  Second, I wanted to relieve my kids of having to find me a place when I got so old I couldn't handle my own affairs.  In retrospect it turned out to be a great financial decision.  My front end fee 20 years ago was $65,000.  Today the front end fee for a similar Apartment is between $350,000 and $500,000.  In addition although my monthly fee has grown from $1,550 to $2,600 due to annual increases the fee if I moved in today would be between $4,500 and $5,000.  Not smart.  Just dumb luck...

George


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 5, 2020)

geekette said:


> A friend bought 30+ acres in mountainous wilderness and is building a camp.  She is seeking like minded people that want to live off grid.


Seems like that might be an ideal use for one of those "tiny homes".  Very efficient (for solar power), and would be a turn-key setup.  Then if you later decided that the life in the wilderness is not for you, or if you want to stay and build a real cabin, you could just wheel it away and sell it.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 5, 2020)

For us, we are planning on getting a second home in Florida, probably Naples area, and become snowbirds.  We love Colorado too much to move away, but would like to spend winters somewhere warmer.  Probably 4-5 years down the road yet, but we are keeping our eye on SW Florida real estate to take advantage of any short-term price reductions.

Kurt


----------



## elaine (Jun 5, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Probably 4-5 years down the road yet, but we are keeping our eye on SW Florida real estate to take advantage of any short-term price reductions.


my coworker and his brother got rock bottom foreclosures in Naples after 2008 market crash. They're quite savvy--we had one short sell fall thru in NC and were done.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 5, 2020)

elaine said:


> my coworker and his brother got rock bottom foreclosures in Naples after 2008 market crash. They're quite savvy--we had one short sell fall thru in NC and were done.


Yes, I wish we would have been closer to retirement age after the 2008 crash, but it was just too far away at that time.  Some people got a great deal on FL real estate during that time!

Kurt


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2020)

We moved from Wisconsin to Hawaii last year on a job transfer. But I was seeking out the transfer to Hawaii. I wouldn’t have moved anywhere else.

Because of our many travels to the islands over the years, we decided we wanted to retire there about three years ago. We bought a condo two years ago.

One thing I saw mentioned in another thread was the only thing I really wondered about. Would living there not make it special anymore. It’s something that can really only be answered over time. So far, one year in and we love living here. Our expectations have been right on and we couldn't be happier.

Our move happened very quickly and it may have seemed that it was a quick decision from the outside but we had been talking about it for years and we were slowly putting ourselves in position to make it happen. We basically moved our plans up by about 5 years. It happened so fast, that we’re we’re barely ready to make it happen but it worked out.

Now, will we live out our lives here? That’s the plan and we are enjoying everything right now but life changes so we’ll just have to wait and see. But right now, we are so glad we made one of the biggest changes in our married lives.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 5, 2020)

As a young couple in the housing boom of the early 2000’s, we moved to where we could afford to buy at the time. When we were finally in a position to move closer, the recession of ‘08 hit and we stayed where we are at. Since our kids are getting older and won’t need the room in the next few years, we will stay here until we can’t care for the house anymore.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 5, 2020)

elaine said:


> Just as 9/11 caused friends of ours in NYC to re-evaluate their lives (and some made radical moves then). Covid 19 is doing the same. Who would have thought in January that we'd have altered life so much in just a few months? DH's Dad had a stroke at 43, so we've always had a bit of a carpe diem mind set, traveling abroad with kids, etc.


One of the observations about New York that really stayed with me was how remote one can be in upstate New York.  I knew the entire state was NOT NYC, Buffalo, etc. but the utter remoteness that New York becomes as one gets closer to the Canadian border is so attractive and beautiful.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 5, 2020)

geekette said:


> Yeah, things happen, life plans are re-evaluated.
> 
> I was on track to retire the day I turned 59.5 but life retired me earlier.  Now, I don't think I could again manage the ridiculous stress and pressure cooker nature of my work.   My last burnout is still not healed.   I kept being a reformed workaholic, but this time, I think my stint "in rehab" is going to stick.   I don't want the old ways back.
> 
> ...


Good for you @geekette!  
I feel a lot of what you describe here as a layoff opened wounds that have truly never healed.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 5, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> I moved into a CCRC right after my retirement at age 66 (note that the average age of move ins at my CCRC is 83).  Why did I do this?  Two reasons.  First, I had the money for the front end fee and figured I would piss it away if I waited until I was in my 80s.  Second, I wanted to relieve my kids of having to find me a place when I got so old I couldn't handle my own affairs.  In retrospect it turned out to be a great financial decision.  My front end fee 20 years ago was $65,000.  Today the front end fee for a similar Apartment is between $350,000 and $500,000.  In addition although my monthly fee has grown from $1,550 to $2,600 due to annual increases the fee if I moved in today would be between $4,500 and $5,000.  Not smart.  Just dumb luck...
> 
> George


@bogey21 - George, I have this image of you with a plan for everything, and everything having a plan - you seem to be that type of person!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 5, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> For us, we are planning on getting a second home in Florida, probably Naples area, and become snowbirds.  We love Colorado too much to move away, but would like to spend winters somewhere warmer.  Probably 4-5 years down the road yet, but we are keeping our eye on SW Florida real estate to take advantage of any short-term price reductions.
> 
> Kurt


Aren't there places in southern Colorado a bit more pleasant in the winter?  Like Durango or Pagosa Springs?


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Health issues with the wife's parents brought us back to Arkansas in the late 90's.  As much as I despise the weather here (intolerable for over half the year), it has been a port in a storm economically through the ups and downs of the market and real estate crashes.  All I know for certain at present is our next move will be to an area at (or above) the 40th parallel OR 6,000 feet of altitude (or above).  I'm done with nasty weather from May - Oct.  

We've been spending a good bit of time thinking about what we want from our next home and we really could do just fine with a smaller home (we're still in a 2350 sq ft home suitable for a family of five).  Our next home needs to have hiking trails out the back door into the mountains....


----------



## Cornell (Jun 5, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> I moved into a CCRC right after my retirement at age 66 (note that the average age of move ins at my CCRC is 83).  Why did I do this?  Two reasons.  First, I had the money for the front end fee and figured I would piss it away if I waited until I was in my 80s.  Second, I wanted to relieve my kids of having to find me a place when I got so old I couldn't handle my own affairs.  In retrospect it turned out to be a great financial decision.  My front end fee 20 years ago was $65,000.  Today the front end fee for a similar Apartment is between $350,000 and $500,000.  In addition although my monthly fee has grown from $1,550 to $2,600 due to annual increases the fee if I moved in today would be between $4,500 and $5,000.  Not smart.  Just dumb luck...
> 
> George


My mother did exactly what you did - moved into a CCRC when she was having "no issues" at all and did this w/o consulting any of us kids.  She told us that she did want us kids to have to scramble for her care "in a crisis".  It was her gift to us.  I'm so grateful to her. Now when I visit her, our visits are wonderful mother-daughter visits.  I'm not dealing w/her care, caring for her home, etc.  You are awesome to do this for your kids.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 5, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Aren't there places in southern Colorado a bit more pleasant in the winter?  Like Durango or Pagosa Springs?


No, the weather is not that different than here close to Denver.  I'm not saying that winters here are really that bad (I grew up in northern MN -- much, much colder!), but just getting tired of colder weather in general.

Kurt


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 5, 2020)

Our business is land-based, so as long as I continue to work, we'll be staying in California. But I admit that I'm getting itchy about leaving my native state to escape the confiscatory tax burden we deal with here, not to mention the endless traffic and overcrowding. There's no doubt California is spectacularly beautiful, but it's also a very expensive place to live. Here are the options we're considering:


Bend, OR         Population of about 80,000. Good climate, with four seasons. Definitely has snow in the winter, so that would be a consideration, but the natural beauty and access to golf, fishing, hiking, and biking is hard to beat. One big downside: Oregon's property taxes are the highest in the Western states.
Santa Fe, NM  Population of about 80,000. Good climate, with four seasons. We love the Southwest vibe, heavily influenced by the Native American culture. Cost of living is very manageable, especially compared to California.
Scottsdale, AZ Housing is relatively expensive--about the same as our part of California--but other living costs are quite reasonable. DW really loves the desert, though I'm not sure I could handle it year-round. But it's a really nice community, very low crime rate, and a ton of things to do to keep me out of trouble   
Genoa, NV        A small town not far from the south shore of Lake Tahoe. Nice upscale community, housing that is on par with our part of California. The nice thing about Nevada is its affordability--low taxes, utility costs, and nice climate. One big downside: it's fairly isolated, and at least 40 miles from most essential services.
Bainbridge Island, WA    This very well may the place we land. Located just a few miles west of Seattle, it's a world away from the urban congestion, with a singular beauty of its own. Housing costs are comparable to our part of California, and property taxes are among the highest in the West. But if you can get past that, it's just a lovely area to live and play.


----------



## geekette (Jun 5, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Seems like that might be an ideal use for one of those "tiny homes".  Very efficient (for solar power), and would be a turn-key setup.  Then if you later decided that the life in the wilderness is not for you, or if you want to stay and build a real cabin, you could just wheel it away and sell it.
> 
> Kurt


YES!   Every time I see something about a new tiny or cool modular, I tune in.   There are some amazing offerings, not everything available in the US (yet?)    Near me, there are pre-mod cabin type homes.  I could plop down a basic something for under 30k.  I would actually like to build a cabin with my own 2 hands.


----------



## geekette (Jun 5, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> For us, we are planning on getting a second home in Florida, probably Naples area, and become snowbirds.  We love Colorado too much to move away, but would like to spend winters somewhere warmer.  Probably 4-5 years down the road yet, but we are keeping our eye on SW Florida real estate to take advantage of any short-term price reductions.
> 
> Kurt


My neighbors were snowbirds.   They eventually quit wanting to come home so I have a new neighbor that is here year round.


----------



## geekette (Jun 5, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> One of the observations about New York that really stayed with me was how remote one can be in upstate New York.  I knew the entire state was NOT NYC, Buffalo, etc. but the utter remoteness that New York becomes as one gets closer to the Canadian border is so attractive and beautiful.


I haven't spent near enough time in the NE.  Yes, lots of beautiful areas.


----------



## geekette (Jun 5, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Good for you @geekette!
> I feel a lot of what you describe here as a layoff opened wounds that have truly never healed.


Not a layoff, sidelined by illness.  I thought I'd be back in 3 weeks.  There are entry ramps, but, I keep passing them by as just looking up that road gives me dread.  tech can be stressful.   ate a lot of my life.


----------



## geekette (Jun 5, 2020)

WalnutBaron said:


> Our business is land-based, so as long as I continue to work, we'll be staying in California. But I admit that I'm getting itchy about leaving my native state to escape the confiscatory tax burden we deal with here, not to mention the endless traffic and overcrowding. There's no doubt California is spectacularly beautiful, but it's also a very expensive place to live. Here are the options we're considering:
> 
> 
> Bend, OR   Population of about 80,000. Good climate, with four seasons. Definitely has snow in the winter, so that would be a consideration, but the natural beauty and access to golf, fishing, hiking, and biking is hard to beat. One big downside: Oregon's property taxes are the highest in the Western states.
> Santa Fe, NM


oooooo, Santa Fe!!!   there is a lot of NM I recall really enjoying.   Most of what I recall of OR is Portland.  My great uncle was a forest ranger somewhere near there.  It was pretty.


----------



## JudyH (Jun 5, 2020)

We are in Venice FL. Very happy here. Impulse decision. 
I was raised in Southern Calif.and loved it. Dad moved us to Baltimore MD in my senior year of HS. To say I hated it is an understatement. Life interfered. I couldn’t return to California. Jobs, marriage kids, ill
parents. Had best friend on East Coast of FL we visited. Way too crowded there. Son’s in-laws on west coast. Didn’t like that either until one beautiful beach day. 
2012. Dad died. We
retired. Kids wanted us to babysit full time. Favorite horses died and buried in back yard. FL beach looked good. Bargain house near in-laws. Son bought our house for he, wife, and three girls. 
Moved to FL in 2013 and never looked back.


----------



## glenmore (Jun 5, 2020)

My husband traveled a far while with his job before retiring. He really wanted to live in VA or NC.  I didn’t want to be more than 4 hours from kids and grandkids

Our kids are in those 2 states and, after living in Charlottesville, VA for 15 years, we moved to Pinehurst, NC and couldn’t be happier!  We have a great mix of retirees and young families. It is one of the friendliest places we have ever lived.  

We are 4 hours or less from kids and share a condo in SC they also love to visit.  It is easy to visit often and we love seeing them!

Good luck on looking for your new place to live.


----------



## Krteczech (Jun 5, 2020)

For me it was this “ the mountains are calling “ thing. I grew up surrounded by mountains, later lived great life in Minneapolis for 35 years near many lakes, but had to answer the call when we retired. Two and half years in mountain town in Colorado, a lot of skiing and hiking while we can. There will be time when we will probably call it off here and look for living quarters in lower elevation and perhaps closer to our daughter if she had a family by then. Both, winter and summer are great up here.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 5, 2020)

WalnutBaron said:


> Bainbridge Island, WA    This very well may the place we land. Located just a few miles west of Seattle, it's a world away from the urban congestion, with a singular beauty of its own. Housing costs are comparable to our part of California, and property taxes are among the highest in the West. But if you can get past that, it's just a lovely area to live and play.



Be aware that residents on Bainbridge have two choices when leaving the island:  If you want to go anywhere east of Puget Sound, you can either drive "all the way around," or "take the ferry."  As someone who lived in Washington's San Juan Islands for nine years, I'll be the first to tell you that taking the ferry gets very, very, very old, very fast.  It was farther for me, because of where I lived, but every time I left the island, my life was tied to the ferry schedule.  YMMV, but do your research. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 5, 2020)

I retired in March, so moving for work is no longer required.  I did plenty of that during my twenty-year Navy career.  Spouse took early retirement at the end of May.  We're currently in process of moving from Washington State to Nevada.  Looking forward to warmer weather, better property values, lower taxes and living expenses, and being within a few hours' driving distance to the places and people we most often visit.   

Dave


----------



## amycurl (Jun 5, 2020)

Dave, I must have missed this official update. Glad that your wife decided to retire, and not face the risk of going back. And we’d love to hear more about the move to NV


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jun 6, 2020)

In the early years of our marriage, DW and I lived in Colorado. We had beautiful views of the Rockies from our backyard in Boulder County. I loved my work. We skied, we camped, had lots of activities, and enjoyed our friends there.

But there were two intractable issues: 1) We missed our families in CA - hers in the Bay Area, mine in San Diego. 2) Having grown up in the Bay Area, DW didn't like living in a snow climate, and after a few years, neither did I (had a lifetime of snow and cold growing up in MN). We decided to move back to CA. You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave!

So, we moved, and had to get new jobs (I even had to change careers). After a few years in Sacramento, which we had chosen because it was close to the Bay Area but far less expensive, we moved to San Diego. Job-searching in San Diego was difficult, but we eventually got what we wanted. That was in 1989, and we're still here. Yes, it's expensive, but we haven't regretted it for a minute.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 6, 2020)

geekette said:


> A friend bought 30+ acres in mountainous wilderness and is building a camp.  She is seeking like minded people that want to live off grid.   I have visited twice and really dig it.  No other homesteaders yet.


You might be interested in following a young couple who bought a 20-acre piece of land and are homesteading in northern Idaho. They have a very entertaining YouTube channel where one can follow their experiences. They call it Good Simple Living https://www.youtube.com/user/babysownspace/featured 

Their videos are very entertaining--it's like watching an HGTV show--and they are doing a great job of building their home while raising their four kids.


----------



## geekette (Jun 6, 2020)

Karen G said:


> You might be interested in following a young couple who bought a 20-acre piece of land and are homesteading in northern Idaho. They have a very entertaining YouTube channel where one can follow their experiences. They call it Good Simple Living https://www.youtube.com/user/babysownspace/featured
> 
> Their videos are very entertaining--it's like watching an HGTV show--and they are doing a great job of building their home while raising their four kids.


oooh, nice tip!   

I have been watching Homestead Rescue, it is part of why the ideas keep coming.   Definitely helps to have another resource.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 6, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Dave, I must have missed this official update. Glad that your wife decided to retire, and not face the risk of going back. And we’d love to hear more about the move to NV



Thanks, Amy.  I wasn't going to say anything till it was all over with, but...

Costco did right by their employees who were most at risk for catching the virus, and basically paid them higher than unemployment rates to stay home.  My spouse was one of those people, and had been off work since early in March.  (Being on the front lines at the Refund desk is probably the most vulnerable position in the warehouse. Enormous risk for contracting the virus.) Costco wanted those employees to return to their positions as of the first of June.  It was a hard choice, but we feel it's the right one, to not return to work. We talked it over, crunched all the numbers, and finally decided that the retirement funds wouldn't be greatly impacted by taking retirement two years ahead of schedule.  So resignation notice was given.  It reduces the extreme risk of catching the virus, and we feel it was the right choice to make.  We're okay with that decision.

I had posted in another thread awhile back, that I was working on putting in an offer to buy a home in Nevada that we had seen last year.  We hadn't yet listed our current home for sale, everything was still way up in the air, and it was a tenuous issue of making an offer to buy, contingent on selling our current home. Many unknown things. Timing couldn't have been worse, and by the time we were ready to pencil our offer, the seller had already accepted another offer.  So we stepped back and decided to hunker down and hang in where we are, and let things in the world calm down.  But then, when my spouse decided to retire early, it kind of "tore off the bandaid," so to speak.  It became an issue of "Why stay here if we don't need to?"  If we're going to be staying mostly at home, why not do it where the weather is better?    So, the discussion about moving was shuffled back onto the table.

The major questions we had to solve were things like how to arrange moving to our preferred location, selling here before buying there, maybe NOT buying there right away till we've lived there some, where do we live there, what if we decide after moving that we don't want to live there after all, and a hundred other questions. We were back and forth more than a tennis ball at Wimbledon.  It was exhausting.  I tried without success to find a decent home in Nevada to rent that would take us and our three pets.  The only places I could find wanted astronomical prices, or the houses were rundown wrecks.  And even those with astronomical rents were already leased before I found out about them.  It was really frustrating. So we were back to waiting again.

And then, just a few weeks ago, out of the blue I got an email from my Realtor in Nevada. She had a lead on a brand new home that was just finishing up being built, in the exact community we wanted to live in, that was going to be offered as a rental. The owners would accept our pets, the rent was reasonable, and they were willing to do a short term lease.  I just about fell out of my chair.  Nothing could have been better.  I spoke with the owner, and we struck a deal for us to rent their property on a six-month lease.  Life suddenly got very real, and it looked like the move would finally happen.

To make a very long story a bit shorter: We're moving to Nevada at the end of the month. Lease papers have been signed, the U-Haul rental truck has been reserved, we're packing up our home here, cleaning and painting here so we can sell. Our home here will be listed for sale the first week of July, and we'll hope for a fast sale at a good price.  (The market here is ON FIRE right now. Nice houses in my area are selling in only a few days, for top dollar. We're right in the mix of that.) 

After we've sold here, and if we decide Nevada is a good fit, we'll start the process of house hunting there.  We may even have a home built there.  But with a six-month lease there is no rush, and the owners of the home we've rented have said if we need more time, they'll sign another short-term lease, or let us rent month-to-month until we figure out what we want to do.  They're nice people who understand the process were dealing with.

So that's where it stands.  Sorry to get so wordy.  It's not a simple situation to describe.  But it feels right, and as our house here gets ready to go on the market, details seem to be resolving themselves.  Keeping things on track is like Project Management, something I did a lot of in my working career.  It makes me feel like I have a job again. 

Dave


----------



## geekette (Jun 6, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, Amy.  I wasn't going to say anything till it was all over with, but...
> 
> Costco did right by their employees who were most at risk for catching the virus, and basically paid them higher than unemployment rates to stay home.  My spouse was one of those people, and had been off work since early in March.  (Being on the front lines at the Refund desk is probably the most vulnerable position in the warehouse. Enormous risk for contracting the virus.) Costco wanted those employees to return to their positions as of the first of June.  It was a hard choice, but we feel it's the right one, to not return to work. We talked it over, crunched all the numbers, and finally decided that the retirement funds wouldn't be greatly impacted by taking retirement two years ahead of schedule.  So resignation notice was given.  It reduces the extreme risk of catching the virus, and we feel it was the right choice to make.  We're okay with that decision.
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!    Great story with exciting twists and turns, but Happy Ending!

Congrats on all of it.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 6, 2020)

geekette said:


> Wow!!!!    Great story with exciting twists and turns, but Happy Ending!
> 
> Congrats on all of it.



Thanks!  If we survive things, it'll be a great "Tale of Two Cities."  

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 6, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks!  If we survive things, it'll be a great "Tale of Two Cities."
> 
> Dave


...hopefully not _A Long Day's Journey into Night!_


----------



## elaine (Jun 6, 2020)

DaveNW, please keep us updated! that's awesome! Best wishes!


----------



## Brett (Jun 6, 2020)

Since this appears to be a thread about future retirement places I'll chime in.  (doggy bag parent's phrase !)
I'm in Virginia mainly because my last job and the family was here but that could change.  Yes, we get humidity in the summer but I don't have to water my vegetable garden, mother nature does it for me.
If I had my choice I'd spend summers in New Hampshire and winters in Florida.  I'm still working on that retirement game plan


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 6, 2020)

We are both retired.  I retired in 2013 and my wife in 2015.  I'm 69 and she just hit 65.  We live in Cupertino,Ca. and have no plans of leaving.  So far we have managed to get around the traffic and both love it here(born and raised here) and have family on both sides nearby.  The house has been paid off for over 15 years and taxes are under prop 13 so about 20% of what our neighbors pay.  The kids will someday inherit the house and then they can decide on what to do.  We are about 15-20 minutes from our favorite airport which is in San Jose.
On trips we've taken we've looked at a few other places and could live in a mansion in most other states but nobody tops our weather.  San Diego comes close but they have the same traffic issues and too far from family.
We both feel we have the best life right here so why change anything.
Bart


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2020)

@DaveNW 

Congratulations, seems things are naturally falling in place  Sounds familiar.  

There will be a lot of excitement coming up. Enjoy everything, it’s part of the journey.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 6, 2020)

Icc5 said:


> We are both retired.  I retired in 2013 and my wife in 2015.  I'm 69 and she just hit 65.  We live in Cupertino,Ca. and have no plans of leaving.  So far we have managed to get around the traffic and both love it here(born and raised here) and have family on both sides nearby.  The house has been paid off for over 15 years and taxes are under prop 13 so about 20% of what our neighbors pay.  The kids will someday inherit the house and then they can decide on what to do.  We are about 15-20 minutes from our favorite airport which is in San Jose.
> On trips we've taken we've looked at a few other places and could live in a mansion in most other states but nobody tops our weather.  San Diego comes close but they have the same traffic issues and too far from family.
> We both feel we have the best life right here so why change anything.
> Bart


I spent some time with our older dd in Sunnyvale when they moved into the house they are renting.  I'd forgotten how nice the weather there can be.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 6, 2020)

slip said:


> @DaveNW
> 
> Congratulations, seems things are naturally falling in place  Sounds familiar.
> 
> There will be a lot of excitement coming up. Enjoy everything, it’s part of the journey.



Thanks. I've moved a zillion times in my life, so this is just one more time. The difference is we've been in this house 17 years, longer than I've ever lived anywhere.  So there is more accumulation of "stuff" that I've forgotten about. I'm trying to keep life in perspective.  I'm finding weird things around the house, in the back of cupboards, or on shelves in the back of the garage, that I haven't seen in years.  Most of it is going to the dump, because I haven't needed or wanted it for a long time.  I find myself saying, "Why is this still here?" several times a day. 

If there is a down side to all of this, it's that the local charity places are still closed from the quarantine.  So clothes that we don't want, or excess dishes and such, are all going to the landfill.  One neighbor has said he'll take any furniture we don't want, and once the charities reopen, he'll donate anything that he decides not to keep.  That's something, at least.

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, Amy.  I wasn't going to say anything till it was all over with, but...
> 
> Costco did right by their employees who were most at risk for catching the virus, and basically paid them higher than unemployment rates to stay home.  My spouse was one of those people, and had been off work since early in March.  (Being on the front lines at the Refund desk is probably the most vulnerable position in the warehouse. Enormous risk for contracting the virus.) Costco wanted those employees to return to their positions as of the first of June.  It was a hard choice, but we feel it's the right one, to not return to work. We talked it over, crunched all the numbers, and finally decided that the retirement funds wouldn't be greatly impacted by taking retirement two years ahead of schedule.  So resignation notice was given.  It reduces the extreme risk of catching the virus, and we feel it was the right choice to make.  We're okay with that decision.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear, Dave! A lot of work but very exciting!! Best of luck and keep us updated on your journey!


----------



## amycurl (Jun 7, 2020)

Dave,
That is *so* fantastic! I knew that early retirement for your wife was on the table, and it does sound like she made the right decision. (Although I will say that I think Costco, of all the retail establishments, albeit few, that I've been in since the beginning of the #quarantimes, has felt the safest to me as a customer. But her role, as you rightly pointed out, would be the riskiest.)

So happy to hear that things fell into place in NV. I'm not sure I could handle the desert--I do like seasons--but I can certainly see the appeal when coming from the PNW.  It sounds kind of like Jeff's story, really: an intention is made, and then things just seem to fall into place quickly when the time is right.

I cannot even imagine moving right now, although you are at least the third person I know of who has moved since March. One of them moved from the San Fran area to Rancho Mirage just earlier this week--I think that was quite the weather shock! 

Thank you for replying in such detail. Would love to see pics of the new place when/if you are ready.  Congratulations on this new adventure!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 7, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Glad to hear, Dave! A lot of work but very exciting!! Best of luck and keep us updated on your journey!



Thanks, Mary Ann. Your situation of selling your home, moving into your buyer's home as a rental, then finally moving into your new home when it was ready was what I've used as an example of "Yes, this can be done," but also "Jeez, what a hassle!"    You had a final home to ultimately move into.  I don't have that yet. Since we think we've found the location and development we'll like, the only way to know is to go there and try it out.  This brand new rental home that has never been lived in is a perfect situation for us right now.

As I explained to another Tugger, the Tug timeshare purchase concept mantra of "rent first, and try before you buy" is absolutely coming into play here. Tuggers are helping even when they don't realize it. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 7, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Dave,
> That is *so* fantastic! I knew that early retirement for your wife was on the table, and it does sound like she made the right decision. (Although I will say that I think Costco, of all the retail establishments, albeit few, that I've been in since the beginning of the #quarantimes, has felt the safest to me as a customer. But her role, as you rightly pointed out, would be the riskiest.)
> 
> So happy to hear that things fell into place in NV. I'm not sure I could handle the desert--I do like seasons--but I can certainly see the appeal when coming from the PNW.  It sounds kind of like Jeff's story, really: an intention is made, and then things just seem to fall into place quickly when the time is right.
> ...



Thanks very much.  I keep hearing my Mother's favorite saying:  "Be careful what you wish for - you just might get it!"  

I've asked for this, and spent three years researching, planning, visiting, monitoring the housing market there, and trying to decide whether this move is a good one.  I think it is, but the only way to know is to take the leap and try it out.  The rental home is nice, but we know going in that it's smaller than what we'll want.  It's a great transitional step.

This is a challenge, certainly, but not overwhelming.  Once we had the right place to move into figured out, the rest was just the details of how to make it happen.  The fact that the rental house wasn't immediately ready to move into was a benefit, as the owners are putting the last touch-ups on things (fencing the back yard, installing ceiling fans, and so forth.) Our lease doesn't start till later this month.

The other end of things, getting our house here ready to list, is taking the much greater amount of time.  All the years of watching HGTV is paying off.   My Realtor here was impressed with the improvements we've made, (hardwood flooring, kitchen remodel, finished media room, etc), and how little needs to be done to be market-ready.  Our house is in really good condition, but like any home that has been lived in a long time (17 years here) there are some things that need to be addressed - mostly cleaning and painting, and replacing worn carpeting.  We have to live here till we move, so that can't fully happen till the rooms are empty.

In order to do that, we've rented a storage unit here to stage the things we're taking with us.  Everything else that gets sorted and downsized is going to friends, family, neighbors, or the dump.  If I had the luxury of selling everything at garage sales, or through online sales sites, I'm sure I could make a lot of money.  But with the quarantine happening, even in its relaxed phase here, that just isn't practical.  So I grit my teeth, look the other way, and send it out the door.  It's actually cathartic to sit with a box of shreddable papers and watch the machine turn them into so much confetti.  As I sift through the layers of "life," it feels great to see all that old weight going away.  And don't ask me how many times I've asked myself "Why have I been saving this???"  

The logistics of the move itself are actually the simplest - my nephew is a commercial truck driver who has volunteered to drive the rental truck, with one of our cars in tow.  I'll drive our other car, with our three pets and us.  It's a long drive from here, so we'll stop over one night, but it should all be manageable.  Ask me after we get there how it went. 

If anybody reading this is shopping for a nice home in the Pacific Northwest, let me know.  I know a great Realtor who has a hot property coming available very soon.  

Dave


----------



## amycurl (Jun 7, 2020)

Dave, have you confirmed with the local charities? Goodwills are now all open here in NC; after the first week or so of the #quarantimes, they did open one or two manned, contactless donation centers because of all of the folks that were doing home organizing. (Put stuff into the trunk/back; open it remotely; staff person pulls it out, leaves receipt if needed.) I would definitely call around and see if some might be taking donations in some form or fashion, even if their retail sites are not open to the public. Habitat ReStores were doing the same thing here, even when the stores weren't open to the public. Just FYI.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 7, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Dave, have you confirmed with the local charities? Goodwills are now all open here in NC; after the first week or so of the #quarantimes, they did open one or two manned, contactless donation centers because of all of the folks that were doing home organizing. (Put stuff into the trunk/back; open it remotely; staff person pulls it out, leaves receipt if needed.) I would definitely call around and see if some might be taking donations in some form or fashion, even if their retail sites are not open to the public. Habitat ReStores were doing the same thing here, even when the stores weren't open to the public. Just FYI.



I haven't checked in the last week or so, but my local Goodwill was closed when I checked a few weeks ago.  Same with other donation sites.  I don't want to drive a long ways to another town just to give something away.  I'll check tomorrow, though.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, Mary Ann. Your situation of selling your home, moving into your buyer's home as a rental, then finally moving into your new home when it was ready was what I've used as an example of "Yes, this can be done," but also "Jeez, what a hassle!"    You had a final home to ultimately move into.  I don't have that yet. Since we think we've found the location and development we'll like, the only way to know is to go there and try it out.  This brand new rental home that has never been lived in is a perfect situation for us right now.
> 
> As I explained to another Tugger, the Tug timeshare purchase concept mantra of "rent first, and try before you buy" is absolutely coming into play here. Tuggers are helping even when they don't realize it.
> 
> Dave




Yes. Tuggers are wonderful and so supportive! If it wasn’t for their suggestions we probably would  still be living in NY. 

We were considering doing exactly what you are doing. Except- sell the house first, then rent where we thought we wanted to live,  and buy later.  It was just that this little house was a rare opportunity here for our price point and limited lots left so we jumped on it. Just like you jumped on that perfect rental house!  

I take it as a sign that it was meant to be!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 7, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Yes. Tuggers are wonderful and so supportive! If it wasn’t for their suggestions we probably would  still be living in NY.
> 
> We were considering doing exactly what you are doing. Except- sell the house first, then rent where we thought we wanted to live,  and buy later.  It was just that this little house was a rare opportunity here for our price point and limited lots left so we jumped on it. Just like you jumped on that perfect rental house!
> 
> I take it as a sign that it was meant to be!



Thanks!  I learned a long time ago to listen to my gut. If this rental hadn't come along, I wouldn't be doing any of this.  But "a bird in the hand" and all that, made the decision for me.  That the rental is in the exact development we want to live in, and all the details fit our lives, it was too good an opportunity to pass up.  And if the national economy goes into the tank, as some people are saying, I think it's better to sell our current home now, while the resale market is high. It might be years until the value recovers.  

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2020)

Brett said:


> Since this appears to be a thread about future retirement places I'll chime in.  (doggy bag parent's phrase !)
> I'm in Virginia mainly because my last job and the family was here but that could change.  Yes, we get humidity in the summer but I don't have to water my vegetable garden, mother nature does it for me.
> If I had my choice I'd spend summers in New Hampshire and winters in Florida.  I'm still working on that retirement game plan




So many people here do the same. NH in summer and Florida in winter.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks!  I learned a long time ago to listen to my gut. If this rental hadn't come along, I wouldn't be doing any of this.  But "a bird in the hand" and all that, made the decision for me.  That the rental is in the exact development we want to live in, and all the details fit our lives, it was too good an opportunity to pass up.  And if the national economy goes into the tank, as some people are saying, I think it's better to sell our current home now, while the resale market is high. It might be years until the value recovers.
> 
> Dave




Totally agree. If you recall the same day we signed for this house, our former house went on the market, and the day after that the couple that was to end up buying our home came to look at our house- the very first ones to look at it! And we ended up renting THEIR home (so they could get the mortgage on our house) until our new house was ready.

Talk about karma!

Here’s hoping your current house sells fast. Sounds like it will!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 7, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Here’s hoping your current house sells fast. Sounds like it will!



Stay tuned.  

Dave


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2020)

Wow, my head is spinning.   Dave!!    What a roll you are on!!!   

Some Goodwills now pick up.  Salvation Army in my area does, also AmVets and DAV.  With AmVets, once you are on their list, they will call you whenever a truck will be in your neighborhood.   I am really good about, oh yes, I will have something!  then, find stuff to give away!!  

Yeah, 8 million details.  Compared to Mary Ann and Dave, I'm feeling like I'm strolling Easy Street, a much smaller stack of details.  Details For One, immediate seating.  Not very complicated.  sell, pack, go.

I did not expect to wrestle with this.  I think I didn't expect to want it, I thought I wanted my life Here.   Or maybe "in a few years" make a change.  But, doggone it, I not only want to build the new garden mounds (Hugelkultur), but shepherd them through the season.  Be the one plucking out the mature herbs and getting them tied, upside down, and drying.  

I also have a trustable gut.   It takes a while for it to churn to a decision, but then that decision is solid.   I feel like the churning is still happening or nearly end of cycle, based on the angst and sleeplessness it's handing me ...    

I don't have a lot of stuff any more, I could be packed up pretty quickly.   I know where I'm going, the exact coordinates, if not the structure (looks like a cabin kit would be a great starter for me).  Not sweating sale of this place.  there isn't much inventory in this old neighborhood, homes sell fast.  My new next door neighbor asked for first crack at the place, if I was ever going to sell (our lots used to be one).  I just didn't expect to offer it Soon. 

I would save a pile of money living there, and could make some money growing stuff, making stuff, selling stuff, but not so much pressure on it with near evaporation of monthly expenses and sufficient savings to roll with things until some new cash shows up.  I could enjoy hobbies I never tried before, with no real responsibility for grounds maintenance, although I would be very involved in its beautification and would of course help with stuff.   Especially growing food and cooking food.    On a beautiful day like today, I could have lazed in a hammock with a book, while a hired camp assistant mowed or whatever.  That was of course not how my day went....   hot, sweaty, productive, zero Yard Guys, yet, difficult to see that anything happened.  There is a lot of pure freedom to this opportunity.   There is a chance to feel Caught Up every day just with massive decrease in chores.  

Here, I will never ever be caught up, and maybe I can't take the guilt or feelings of being overwhelmed any more.   It feels like I know what to do, and should get on it and get gone by Spring.  Start my new chapter and do it now.

Living in a cabin in the mountains was one of my dreams.  It had been Asheville, long before everyone else found it ; )   Then it was "somewhere between Knoxville and Asheville"....   It was so long ago that I seem to have forgotten!  Hit me last night, like, BLAM, you dummy, don't you remember??   

I remember staying in various campgrounds across the US, thinking, it would be fun to own something like this!  And here I am, someone else taking the big responsibility, the big risks.    I had thought about Carolinas, were I to leave here for retirement, so that is a perfect fit.  Just a few hours from some relatives I have seen a handful of times since I was about 8.

I didn't sleep well last night.  Like a decision I don't have to make is weighing on me, and part of me has settled the matter and is actively trying to convince the other parts.

I don't feel comfortable talking to people in my real life about this yet.  It's a lot easier to handle opinions from "people I know on the internet".   I have several friends that would be completely supportive, even if they would never do it, don't get it....   they know me well enough to understand my offbeatness, and they know I liked the camp a lot, and there is a good chance they will visit.  Repeatedly.  My family, however, would crap all over it.  I have never fit the molds they keep trying to shove me in.  I'd rather tell them after I have taken certain action to do it.  Or, heh, maybe after I get there...   here's my new address...  lol....


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 7, 2020)

geekette said:


> Yeah, 8 million details.  Compared to Mary Ann and Dave, I'm feeling like I'm strolling Easy Street, a much smaller stack of details.  Details For One, immediate seating.  Not very complicated.  sell, pack, go.
> 
> I did not expect to wrestle with this.  I think I didn't expect to want it, I thought I wanted my life Here.   Or maybe "in a few years" make a change.  But, doggone it, I not only want to build the new garden mounds (Hugelkultur), but shepherd them through the season.  Be the one plucking out the mature herbs and getting them tied, upside down, and drying.
> 
> ...



So what's keeping you from following that dream? It sure sounds to me like you know what you want.  Do you need permission to do it?  Ok, I give you permission to pursue the happiness you're seeking.

What helped me to make this leap of life are two things my parents told me when I was growing up.  Both sets of parents and step-parents are long gone, but I hear their voices in my head all the time.

One thing my Mom always told me was, "You can do anything you want to do, and you can be anything you want to be.  The only thing holding you back are the restrictions you place on yourself."  (She was a smart, storied, street-wise woman.  I listened to her well.)

My father always said, "Too many people spend too much of their time talking about all the things they'd really LIKE to do, and not enough people actually do them."  (He was also a very smart man, self-educated in many ways, but he did things his way till the day he died.)

Those two things are how I live my life to this day.  Why NOT go?  What are you waiting for?  What's the absolute worst that could happen?  It doesn't work out?  Ok, so then you're in a position to do something else.  What's the best that could happen?  It could be better than you dreamed it would be.  But if you DON'T do it, you'll always wonder about what it would have been like.  Life is too short to live with regret.

Go for it. 

Dave


----------



## geekette (Jun 8, 2020)

Well, the short answer is, they stopped being dreams.   Life happened, other dreams showed up, had to consider spouse, career, etc.   If I thought I would resume the career, I'd stay here, where I'm known.   For semi-retirement piddly jobs, anywhere is fine.  The idea would be to not Need a job.  

The longer answer is princessy - I have for all of my life enjoyed indoor running water and ready electricity.  I enjoy camping, the solar shower is great, nearby church has agreed to let her use their outdoor faucet, composting toilets are amazingly nongross, nonsmell, but ...   I have to think hard on giving up some conveniences.   Like no more Costco within 10 minutes!!  Who can live like that??  

Perhaps I should look at it as a good thing that the well is not yet drilled - I'll want to run it to my cabin that I won't buy for months after landing there.   Adding solar panels shouldn't be pricey and she's already done the learning, so I'm not too concerned about electricity.   Heck, I'd like to add a windmill and water wheel, so maybe we'll be in a position to sell power to the elec company...   (I should probably quit watching Homestead Rescue, I keep getting more and more ideas....)  

Mostly it's a matter of digging out of here, and completing whatever needs be done Here.  20 years in this place.   I have never done a massive life changing move like this, it's daunting.  I will need to do a climate controlled storage unit for a while.  Hate to, but, protecting electronics is important to me.  Just extra motivation to make the bank to build what else I need to feel like "home".  

 Can I be ok in a little cabin?   Maybe forever??  Not like I can't change my mind later and move anywhere I want, IF I manage to keep most of my money and add to it while I'm there.  I could add on to the cabin, I could make a bigger one, Everything Is Possible.  

I will be heading down for a visit in a week or two.  I originally told her I wasn't a relo possibility but now, gotta talk turkey.  

I also hear my dad's voice in my head, and treasure it.  What I most often hear is "you aren't going to learn this any younger..."   that has been so helpful with things that seem daunting.  I added to it, something like "if all these other idiots can figure it out, so can I!"  seems to break out the competitive spirit, plus the desire to conquer whatever that seemingly difficult thing is.  I've always believed that I can do or be anyone I want, so that's not a problem.  I think it is more of Being Sure I'm done with living here.   I try to live in such a way as to not pile up regrets.   I would hate to walk away from this wacky place and wish I hadn't.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Okay, I had to stop and laugh at this!


geekette said:


> ...The longer answer is princessy - I have for all of my life enjoyed indoor running water and ready electricity....



Thanks for starting my week with a good laugh, @geekette!


----------



## geekette (Jun 8, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Okay, I had to stop and laugh at this!
> 
> 
> Thanks for starting my week with a good laugh, @geekette!


My ex-husband grew up very poor - no indoor plumbing.  Imagine northern winters, head outside for middle of the night pee....    I probably would have kept a bucket in my room...

On my wilderness visits, it hasn't been cold, and moonlight lights the path to the outdoor full bathroom.   

I had a migraine while there, too.   It's convenient to just leave the yurt and puke anywhere....  

It is likely that I will want my cabin to have an actual full bathroom and kitchen.  But, the first one can just be walls and floor.  Upgrade later.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Now on a more serious note, @geekette I understand your feelings here.  When the time to leave this location comes, there is a strong possibility we will have spent close to three decades here.  There is a comfort and a familiarity to a place you've lived in for a long time.  A lot of memories too.  There will be some feelings of loss when the day comes where you finally move, but when a move is something you want to do, there has to be some pull factors drawing you there (to the new location).  Focus on those - it helps.  

Best of luck to you with this process!


----------



## elaine (Jun 8, 2020)

Dave, if goodwill, etc. aren't open, maybe call a few local churches and ask if you can drop off bagged/boxed items. Let them know you have kitchen items, dishes, etc. Many churches have ministries to the poor and might take them. In Jan 2020 (I know it's different with covid), a church in FL was thrilled to get kitchen items and bagged clean linens from my Mom's house.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 8, 2020)

geekette said:


> I will be heading down for a visit in a week or two.  I originally told her I wasn't a relo possibility but now, gotta talk turkey.



This will be where you can make realistic plans, if this is going to be an option for you.  You may find the reality is something better or worse than what you picture in your head. 

Perhaps you can arrange a trial run - stay there for a few weeks, and get your hands dirty.  That may help you more fully understand the impact on your daily life.  Everybody loves camping - for awhile.  Inconveniences are acceptable if there is a known end-date.  But camping forever can feel a bit like being homeless.  And if you have insurmountable "princessy" needs, that may be a deal breaker.

Regardless, good luck with things.  I'm glad you're at least exploring the option.  Life adventures are awesome! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 8, 2020)

elaine said:


> Dave, if goodwill, etc. aren't open, maybe call a few local churches and ask if you can drop off bagged/boxed items. Let them know you have kitchen items, dishes, etc. Many churches have ministries to the poor and might take them. In Jan 2020 (I know it's different with covid), a church in FL was thrilled to get kitchen items and bagged clean linens from my Mom's house.



Thanks, Elaine.  Great minds think alike.  I spoke with one of my neighbors yesterday.  He is pastor at a local church.  He'll take things in and will distribute or donate for me.  So it's all sorted out, literally.  

Dave


----------



## geekette (Jun 8, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, Elaine.  Great minds think alike.  I spoke with one of my neighbors yesterday.  He is pastor at a local church.  He'll take things in and will distribute or donate for me.  So it's all sorted out, literally.
> 
> Dave


I also thought about how darned many housefires there are.   People can lose everything in an instant.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 8, 2020)

geekette said:


> I also thought about how darned many housefires there are.   People can lose everything in an instant.


Yep, happened to my bff in the Paradise Camp Fire.


----------



## geekette (Jun 8, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Now on a more serious note, @geekette I understand your feelings here.  When the time to leave this location comes, there is a strong possibility we will have spent close to three decades here.  There is a comfort and a familiarity to a place you've lived in for a long time.  A lot of memories too.  There will be some feelings of loss when the day comes where you finally move, but when a move is something you want to do, there has to be some pull factors drawing you there (to the new location).  Focus on those - it helps.
> 
> Best of luck to you with this process!


I think I have been in the process of leaving for at least a couple of years.  things are nothing like they were when I moved in, my entire life is greatly changed.

I've been making my peace with a lot of stuff.  Including, this place takes more $ than I want to have to work for.   I don't want to put all of my time and money in a home any more.  I need things to be easier, and cheaper. 

Lucky me to have gone to that reunion last year.   If I hadn't, I might not have stumbled onto this path that is so Me.  Stacey was always cool, still is.  We are much alike, but she is much more about healthy lifestyle.  So, a good influence on me. 

The pulls are strong, and kind of have been since I found out about camp.  Then visited.  And again.  And now again. 

This isn't my original city, so I'm ok with leaving it.   I think there are a lot of great memories ahead of me.   It feels like deciding to permanently hang up the career is the puzzle piece that needed to slide in.  It came last week after talking with a recruiter.   The job sounded great, right up my alley, but as it sunk in, I couldn't make myself want it.  I don't want to touch my resume ever again.   My LinkedIn is stuck back in 2014, where I will leave it....



> This will be where you can make realistic plans, if this is going to be an option for you.  You may find the reality is something better or worse than what you picture in your head.
> 
> Perhaps you can arrange a trial run - stay there for a few weeks, and get your hands dirty.  That may help you more fully understand the impact on your daily life.  Everybody loves camping - for awhile.  Inconveniences are acceptable if there is a known end-date.  But camping forever can feel a bit like being homeless.  And if you have insurmountable "princessy" needs, that may be a deal breaker.



I always ask a lot of questions as her vision is important in this.  I am an outdoor girl, more comfortable in dirt and splinters than makeup and heels.  I can wield power tools better than a mascara wand or curling iron.  I've helped build a few things, tested the wood stove in the bathroom, did the experiments to determine best sit out for solar shower to get the right temp, etc (as I suspected, the party rock is the best water heater).  It suits me.   I like what she's doing, she liked that I enjoyed pitching in, while she actually did not want me "to work". 

The summer after my freshmen college year, I spent the summer up at the Boundaries Waters.  Several of us stayed at camp working for a canoe outfitter.  It was a blast.  Maybe since then I have been slowly working my way back to the woods. 

I definitely am very low maintenance, princessy isn't really an issue, just a fun term I threw out there to show how low my bar actually is....  water and elec!   Already there on elec, plus can always add more; water is a well drill away.   Plush is not my style.   I can make do on short solar showers.  Primitive is not a problem for me at this point; the well is maybe coming this fall.

But it does matter whether she would be ok with my doing a kit cabin and other kit buildings.  I could probably live indefinitely in yurt or colonial tent, but I will want my own walls, and those structures of hers will at some point be rented out, not residences.   When I consider my own canvas and vinyl campus offerings, long term is not do-able.   I am fine with living in wilderness but in case we ever get bears, I want walls between me and paws.   I'd kind of like to build, over time, many cabins for rental.   I am very much into building out a camp, being the farmer/cook, entertainment director, whatever.   But, if she's got guidelines and limits in mind, well, let's discuss.   My creativity needs to know where the guardrails are.  If Anything is on the table, well, gees, try to stop me... 

sunrise coffee bar
meditation/butterfly garden
party barn

....


eta   the swimming hole!


----------



## geekette (Jun 8, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Yep, happened to my bff in the Paradise Camp Fire.


Oh no!   I guess you indeed heard the anguish in her voice.   Those big fires are Scary.

We're nowhere near a tinderbox, it's usually stupid stuff, and a couple per week burn.  With 4th of July coming up, there will be more ...


----------



## Luanne (Jun 8, 2020)

geekette said:


> Oh no!   I guess you indeed heard the anguish in her voice.   Those big fires are Scary.
> 
> We're nowhere near a tinderbox, it's usually stupid stuff, and a couple per week burn.  With 4th of July coming up, there will be more ...


It was quite an ordeal. She has resettled in Florida to be closer to her older dd, sil and grandsons.  But each time we talk she mentions something else that is gone forever.


----------



## linsj (Jun 8, 2020)

@DaveNW 
Maybe I missed it, but what part of Nevada are you moving to? I have friends who moved from Ohio to Vegas to be closer to their kids in CA and to lower their cost of living. Financially, I need to get out of the Chicago area; and their invitation to move there is tempting--except Vegas is my least favorite city in the world.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 8, 2020)

linsj said:


> @DaveNW
> Maybe I missed it, but what part of Nevada are you moving to? I have friends who moved from Ohio to Vegas to be closer to their kids in CA and to lower their cost of living. Financially, I need to get out of the Chicago area; and their invitation to move there is tempting--except Vegas is my least favorite city in the world.



Ssshh!  Don't tell anyone:  We're moving to Mesquite, Nevada.  

We considered Las Vegas and the suburbs right around it, and looked at a lot of real estate there. A number of Tuggers live around there. It's a vibrant city, but in the end we decided we wanted a much smaller town.  We live in a small town now, and we like that kind of peace and quiet.  Mesquite is on Interstate 15 about 80 miles north of Las Vegas, roughly an hour's drive.  It's on the very edge of Nevada and Arizona - the state line is at the edge of town, and it's only about 30 miles from St. George, Utah, a city we really like visiting.  Zion National Park is only about 90 minutes away.  Mesquite is far enough away to be its own quiet community, but close enough to Las Vegas for those crazy forays into the Big City for entertainment, fine dining, and the Las Vegas Airport. Nevada is among the most tax-friendly of the western states, even better than Washington state, where we live now.  We'll see how we get along.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 8, 2020)

Congrats Dave. When we were looking at Nevada (before kids and Grandkids moved from SLC to Chicago) we decided Mesquite was too hot for four months of the year. So we were looking at Boulder City for the higher elevation.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 8, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Congrats Dave. When we were looking at Nevada (before kids and Grandkids moved from SLC to Chicago) we decided Mesquite was too hot for four months of the year. So we were looking at Boulder City for the higher elevation.



I understand.  And that was a consideration.  We'll be traveling mostly in Summer anyway, so it's going to work itself out.  But the biggest weather reason:  I can't argue with 7 inches of rain a year, compared to the 47 inches my area gets. Mesquite gets an average of ZERO inches of snow, where we get an average of 12 inches.  I'd rather deal with desert heat than frozen, icy streets. 

Dave


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 9, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I understand.  And that was a consideration.  We'll be traveling mostly in Summer anyway, so it's going to work itself out.  But the biggest weather reason:  I can't argue with 7 inches of rain a year, compared to the 47 inches my area gets. Mesquite gets an average of ZERO inches of snow, where we get an average of 12 inches.  I'd rather deal with desert heat than frozen, icy streets.
> 
> Dave



Is there a Costco in Mesquite?


----------



## Karen G (Jun 9, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> But the biggest weather reason:  I can't argue with 7 inches of rain a year, compared to the 47 inches my area gets.


The weather was a big reason why we moved to Nevada from Washington state. After 25 years in the rain, we chose the desert and have not regretted it.


----------



## mentalbreak (Jun 9, 2020)

@geekette. You mentioned giving up some conveniences. I certainly hope you will have access to TUG!  Would seriously miss your contributions in this community.
Can’t wait to follow along on your adventures. Congratulations!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 9, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> This will be where you can make realistic plans, if this is going to be an option for you.  You may find the reality is something better or worse than what you picture in your head.
> 
> Perhaps you can arrange a trial run - stay there for a few weeks, and get your hands dirty.  That may help you more fully understand the impact on your daily life.  known end-date.  *Everybody loves camping - for awhile.  Inconveniences are acceptable if there is a known end date. *But camping forever can feel a bit like being homeless.  And if you have insurmountable "princessy" needs, that may be a deal breaker.
> 
> ...



Excellent advice. Especially as one gets older, I just don't see it.

But I will say one thing- not *everyone* loves camping even for a little while! That would be me! I always hated it! LOL!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 9, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> So what's keeping you from following that dream? It sure sounds to me like you know what you want.  Do you need permission to do it?  Ok, I give you permission to pursue the happiness you're seeking.
> 
> What helped me to make this leap of life are two things my parents told me when I was growing up.  Both sets of parents and step-parents are long gone, but I hear their voices in my head all the time.
> 
> ...




And one thing my dad used to say is- "10 years from now if you don't do what you want to do, how old will you be?"

So after I answered he would then say- "So then 10 years from now if you DO do what you wanted to how old will you be?"

There you have it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 9, 2020)

geekette said:


> I think I have been in the process of leaving for at least a couple of years.  things are nothing like they were when I moved in, my entire life is greatly changed.
> 
> I've been making my peace with a lot of stuff. * Including, this place takes more $ than I want to have to work for.   I don't want to put all of my time and money in a home any more.  I need things to be easier, and cheaper.*
> 
> ...




I do not want to squelch your dreams, of course, but I have to honestly say your moving place does sound like a lot of work, time and money also. You know better than me, but that is the way I see it. I also see it as a lot of time spent on something that might not be sustainable in the long run as you get older. Then again, this kind of lifestyle does not appeal to me at all anyway. Even when I was younger I would not have liked it.

This all said- I do admire you- and other people - who attempt to live this way.


----------



## geekette (Jun 9, 2020)

mentalbreak said:


> @geekette. You mentioned giving up some conveniences. I certainly hope you will have access to TUG!  Would seriously miss your contributions in this community.
> Can’t wait to follow along on your adventures. Congratulations!


Thank you!

and, Good Point!   My new car is a rolling hotspot and I get over 30 mpg so could periodically run the car to have internet ; )    there are a zillion signs around there for "cheap internet" and I know I can't just quit the internet, so, will figure it out.   It seems to me that any campers would want free wifi, so will have to experiment on what works best.   Would stomp out My Internet Service and Your Internet Service and just have Camp Internet Service.  

I'm rolling Monday with a car full of plants, mostly veggies, but also stuff her land "needs" = butterfly bush cutting that is taking off, Sweet Williams that are hardier than expected, starts of roses, raspberries, and wild strawberries.   She better like eggplant because those are taking off, I can barely contain them and don't want to haul a massive pot if I can avoid it.

Hugelkultur, here I come!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 9, 2020)

geekette said:


> Thank you!
> 
> and, Good Point!   My new car is a rolling hotspot and I get over 30 mpg so could periodically run the car to have internet ; )    there are a zillion signs around there for "cheap internet" and I know I can't just quit the internet, so, will figure it out.   It seems to me that any campers would want free wifi, so will have to experiment on what works best.   Would stomp out My Internet Service and Your Internet Service and just have Camp Internet Service.
> 
> ...



Best of luck! Routing for you! Have fun with it!


----------



## mentalbreak (Jun 9, 2020)

2025 TUGGER reunion at Camp Geekette!


----------



## geekette (Jun 9, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I do not want to squelch your dreams, of course, but I have to honestly say your moving place does sound like a lot of work, time and money also. You know better than me, but that is the way I see it. I also see it as a lot of time spent on something that might not be sustainable in the long run as you get older. Then again, this kind of lifestyle does not appeal to me at all anyway. Even when I was younger I would not have liked it.
> 
> This all said- I do admire you- and other people - who attempt to live this way.


Not stomping my dream, please do say what you see - I need objective outsiders, because, what am I missing??  Tug is a good place for this, no one is going to take personal shots at me, which I do expect from my family.    

For me, the idea is to live darned near free, eat nearly free, and as I get the food going, work on creating other revenue streams.  possibilities are endless, a major attraction for me.      

I think the active lifestyle will preserve my youth, plus the fulfillment of growing stuff and eating what I grow.   Plus, massive decrease in stress, more free time.   I look forward to grow season every year, but I'm really only interested in growing veggies and flowers, I don't particularly care to mow, and chopping crap down is my least favorite.  Here, all of that is my complete responsibility.  there?  none of it.   Tend the gardens, the stuff I like.  

With proceeds from home sale here, and savings otherwise, I can handle a year or two of little food production/sale.   I will want to buy a greenhouse at some point, probably make it instead.  I'll need a root cellar, someplace to hang herbs to dry, etc., but, build vs buy.  I will need to fortify the soil every year, but, a load of dirt plus bales of hay are very cheap.  She also has a massive compost effort going, the first one is now "closed", one year in.  That is going to be super food for the plants.  I am very good at growing from seed, so won't need to buy plants nor seeds, unless starting something new, or my saved seeds go bad somehow.  

I grow, we eat, we sell, we donate.   Hunger is a problem that won't be going away, so I'm hoping to make a dent in it down there.   I look forward to being a vendor at a farmer's market but ideally, people come to us.   

I'd like to help build stuff, but she is all over that.   She has 2 guys that want to be camp assistants, so, hired labor can take care of a lot of it, and paying them isn't from my pocket.  If I need my own assistant, I'll pay for it, but I don't see that happening.   I can always get a job, too, tho I really don't want to.  I'm 7 years from early claim on SS and can hopefully push that out to age 70, but, I'll take it when I need it.  Annual dividends right now could float my decreased expenses (but not expenses here!), so, I'll be fine even if floods wipe out my first two seasons.  

I won't have to pay a mortgage, property tax, home insurance, home repairs, no elec bill, no water bill...  only car insurance, phone, internet, groceries, meds.   She paid for controlled burn , the initial clearings , the well, the solar set up (I'll add panels because I will use elec more than her).  If I want to, say, clear 3 acres to put up a manor house, that's my cost, but I don't see that happening.  If I want running water in a cabin I put up, that's my cost.  

I'm not sure how the AirBnB thing is going to go, but, if it takes off, I could see adding a structure every year, with bath house sooner vs later.  One full bath right now is fine, but not once there are guests.


----------



## geekette (Jun 9, 2020)

mentalbreak said:


> 2025 TUGGER reunion at Camp Geekette!


Heck Yeah!

Actually, camp name is Sommerset (not sure how she spells it).

Also, don't have to put off to 2025 what can happen in 2021!

Rutherford County, NC, between Asheville and Charlotte.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Is there a Costco in Mesquite?



A half hour away, in St. George, Utah. Really nice location. Gotta have a Costco. 

And there are four, maybe even five, in the Las Vegas metro area.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2020)

geekette said:


> Heck Yeah!
> 
> Actually, camp name is Sommerset (not sure how she spells it).
> 
> ...


Good Luck with your new adventure. My people started in NC 400 years ago and came West. You're just completing the circle! Best Wishes for your success.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 9, 2020)

geekette said:


> Not stomping my dream, please do say what you see - I need objective outsiders, because, what am I missing??  Tug is a good place for this, no one is going to take personal shots at me, which I do expect from my family.
> 
> For me, the idea is to live darned near free, eat nearly free, and as I get the food going, work on creating other revenue streams.  possibilities are endless, a major attraction for me.
> 
> ...



Well- for sure it is a very ambitious plan! But obviously a well thought out one. I can hear the excitement in your words so all I can say is it's now or never!


----------



## geekette (Jun 9, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> A half hour away, in St. George, Utah. Really nice location. Gotta have a Costco.
> 
> And there are four, maybe even five, in the Las Vegas metro area.
> 
> Dave


Whew, a half hour away is reasonable.   Agree, gotta have one!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 9, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> A half hour away, in St. George, Utah. Really nice location. Gotta have a Costco.


Plus the drive between Mesquite and St. George through the Virgin River Gorge is one of the most scenic drives in the country.


----------



## Yellowfin (Jun 9, 2020)

I would move to a small city in Spain.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 9, 2020)

geekette said:


> Thank you!
> There are a zillion signs around there for "cheap internet" and I know I can't just quit the internet, so, will figure it out...


Cheap is in the eyes of the user.   FWIW my Son connects using aSatellite Internet Service.  It costs him around $70 per month...

George


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 9, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Mesquite is on Interstate 15 about 80 miles north of Las Vegas, roughly an hour's drive...and it's only about 30 miles from St. George, Utah, a city we really like visiting.  Zion National Park is only about 90 minutes away.  Mesquite is far enough away to be its own quiet community, but close enough to Las Vegas for those crazy forays into the Big City for entertainment, fine dining, and the Las Vegas Airport.


Dave, I always stayed in Mesquite when attending the NASCAR races at the Las Vegas Speedway.  Loved the town and you are right the drive from Mesquite to St George is spectacular...

George


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2020)

geekette said:


> Whew, a half hour away is reasonable.   Agree, gotta have one!



It's right off the freeway, and is closer than the distance seems.  People from Mesquite regularly shop in St. George.

I've frequently spent more than a half hour just trying to drive across Seattle. 

Dave


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 9, 2020)

@DaveNW Congrats on an exciting move. I am of the belief that you are often presented with choices and yet something's out of place, then everything comes together to make the opportunity happen.

@Karen G  Your story reminds me of my father who grew up in the Seattle area and relocated to California after WWII because he "could not bear the constant rain." Washington is exceptionally beautiful in the summer. I spent summers when I was a pre-teen in the San Juan and Gulf Island and have fond memories.

We love our home, neighbors and California weather. But as indicated previously, it is crazy expensive with property taxes. We are considering Nevada for tax reasons when we retire and may live up to 5 months of the year in California for a few months to escape to cooler weather.  Thanks @WalnutBaron for the tip on Genoa, NV. Will check that out. We are also considering suburbs of Vegas.

DH and I still working, so won't be retiring anytime soon, unless the pandemic eliminates our jobs (hope not).


----------



## Brett (Jun 9, 2020)

geekette said:


> Heck Yeah!
> 
> Actually, camp name is Sommerset (not sure how she spells it).
> 
> ...



cool - I lived in Charlotte many years ago


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> Dave, I always stayed in Mesquite when attending the NASCAR races at the Las Vegas Speedway.  Loved the town and you are right the drive from Mesquite to St George is spectacular...
> 
> George



Thanks, George.  As you probably already know, it's one of those (kind of) undiscovered gems. If people don't have a reason to stop, they cruise right through town.  But those who slow down long enough to see the place tend to like it.  All the perks of Nevada living, and Las Vegas availability for conveniences and nightlife, without the crowds, crime, and traffic the larger city has.  Point the car in the other direction, and all of Southern Utah's Red Rock County is a matter of hours away.  Even the North Rim of the Grand Canyon is only a few hours' drive from there.

Where we live now in Washington, it's a very similar situation, driving to Seattle.  We're roughly an hour away, (when the traffic isn't snarled on the freeway), so we often go there for events and nice restaurants.  When we're at home, it's a smaller town (only about 25,000 people here), so it feels kind of "hometown"-ish.  I think Mesquite will have a similar feel, with a tad more "pioneer" spirit. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2020)

Dave, I REALLY think you're just stir-crazy and are doing all this just to get out of the house. Honestly, you DON'T NEED to go to the extreme of selling, moving, getting rid of all your accumulated detritus, just to go to yard sales after you move and buy somebody else's.  

Jim


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jun 9, 2020)

Karen G said:


> The weather was a big reason why we moved to Nevada from Washington state. After 25 years in the rain, we chose the desert and have not regretted it.


Indeed. Weather/climate counts for a lot for well-being and quality of life. As I mentioned upthread, it was a major factor for us moving from Colorado to California. Plenty of sun and no snow here in San Diego!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Dave, I REALLY think you're just stir-crazy and are doing all this just to get out of the house. Honestly, you DON'T NEED to go to the extreme of selling, moving, getting rid of all your accumulated detritus, just to go to yard sales after you move and buy somebody else's.
> 
> Jim




Yes.  Yes, we do.  LOL!  

And for the record, I don't generally do garage sales.  Just not a fan.  I'd rather make my own used stuff, than use someone else's.  I grew up in a garage sale world, because my Mother was always hunting for her next bargain.  I didn't have "new" school clothes till I started buying my own, as a teenager.  Before that, they were either garage sale finds, or hand-me-downs from my older brother.  

First world problem, for sure. 

Dave


----------



## amycurl (Jun 9, 2020)

Rutherford Co is only a little over an hour away from me! Geekette, you'll have to come back and let us know how your visit went.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 9, 2020)

I’ve always wanted to move to Florida.   I have so many relatives and friends that have retired to the gulf cost.  

I’ve loved Florida every since I was a small child. I’m a Beach /  Water / ‍ ‍ Boating kind of gal.

My parents , aunts, uncles and cousins have all owned cottages  “Up North” in Michigan for years.  I love the water and need to live near it


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I’ve always wanted to move to Florida.   I have so many relatives and friends that have retired to the gulf cost.
> 
> I’ve loved Florida every since I was a small child. I’m a Beach /  Water / ‍♀ ‍♂ Boating kind of gal.
> 
> My parents , aunts, uncles and cousins have all owned cottages  “Up North” in Michigan for years.  I love the water and need to live near it


And I think I sense an influence of Ben Casey here too.....


----------



## isisdave (Jun 9, 2020)

BIL looked hard at Mesquite. They like hot weather, no state taxes, etc. But the local hospital gets lukewarm ratings and has no cardiac ICU -- and they are looking for a rest-of-our-life solution. Nearest comprehensive care is St George, 35 miles.

I'm wondering how you factored this into your decision. Obviously many have, as there are a zillion retirees in Mesquitee.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2020)

isisdave said:


> BIL looked hard at Mesquite. They like hot weather, no state taxes, etc. But the local hospital gets lukewarm ratings and has no cardiac ICU -- and they are looking for a rest-of-our-life solution. Nearest comprehensive care is St George, 35 miles.
> 
> I'm wondering how you factored this into your decision. Obviously many have, as there are a zillion retirees in Mesquitee.



Neither of us has cardiac issues, so that wasn't a factor.  Getting comprehensive care in St. George or Las Vegas when needed wouldn't be much of an issue for us.  Getting routine care at the medical center in Mesquite would likely be fine - we'll have to see how that goes.  As things continue to grow, I'd expect medical care to improve along with it.  If our health ever degenerates to the point where we're at great risk, we'll consider relocating.  But to be honest, if life becomes so fragile that we have to live next door to a hospital, it isn't going to matter very much where we live. 

Did a little Googling just now.  Comparing the hospital in Mesquite to the hospital I just retired from, my hospital is actually rated lower than the hospital in Mesquite.  Obviously, I haven't been to the hospital in Mesquite, but I worked at my hospital for 12 years.  I had two surgeries there.  I know the people working there, I saw how patients were treated, and I know how dedicated the staff is.  My hospital's treatment of patients is first-rate, so I have no idea why the low ratings.  I do know that people with an axe to grind are those who complain the loudest, and people who are satisfied rarely come back to say much of anything.  So setting aside the Trip Advisor "lumpy pillow syndrome" reviews, if Mesquite's hospital has higher ratings than the one I worked for these last dozen years, I think things will work out fine.    

Dave


----------



## geekette (Jun 10, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Rutherford Co is only a little over an hour away from me! Geekette, you'll have to come back and let us know how your visit went.


Conveniently located!

I was looking for my pictures from last time, but, much has changed since Last Time.   The yurt is beautiful, these pics don't do justice, can't see the hand painting.  That's me on the back deck of the yurt, I helped put that ceiling up.  Won't be so bundled up this time.  and apparently a kitchen has sprouted back there.

Haven't seen the new structures, a shed and the colonial tent.

Next round will include some of that, and my new garden mounds.   Probably the great danes that have adopted her.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 10, 2020)

isisdave said:


> BIL looked hard at Mesquite. They like hot weather, no state taxes, etc. But the local hospital gets lukewarm ratings and has no cardiac ICU -- and they are looking for a rest-of-our-life solution. Nearest comprehensive care is St George, 35 miles.
> 
> I'm wondering how you factored this into your decision. Obviously many have, as there are a zillion retirees in Mesquitee.



We have the same issue where we chose to live. The hospital here is not great and in financial straits. There’s a good hospital in Concord and there’s also Dartmouth Hitchcock in Hanover. But for the lifestyle we wanted and at our price point which was low to begin with, we didn’t have many choices. We did look in both those areas.

The trouble with places like where Dartmouth is located is the price of housing. The fact that doctors and professors, etc. live there puts the cost of housing through the roof! 

We were able to get a primary doc here ( in and of itself not that easy) and had all our medical records sent to him and then the virus hit. The hospital here closed several floors and laid off 600 employees. The doctors office was part of that and so we never got to even meet him. That was in March and they said he would not be opening until August. Recently they said maybe this month but I have not heard anything. Have not been able to have a routine physical, a blood test, my mammogram- nothing. Though this doc did renew my husbands blood pressure meds for a year after speaking with him in the phone just before he closed. The office- which consists of several other practitioners as well- is not even doing Telemedicine. They are referring everyone to the hospitals clinic for urgent care or other medical issues in the meantime. There are a few other urgent care centers around as well.

If a specialist is required sometimes people have to drive longer distances, like to Concord for a Gastro guy. One woman here goes to an oncologist in Massachusetts. Far.

Meanwhile, the hospital is in talks with other hospitals regarding a merger but that’s been going on for years I hear. There are lots of little hospitals around us, though they are at least a half hour to an hour away.

Anyhow, we did as Dave is doing. We moved here anyway. There is a large older population here and other people our age and even younger are buying houses here. So you would think there would be a strong medical industry.

One issue is there are a ton of second homes and these people either fly off to Florida in winter or they are weekenders still working and living in Massachusetts where they get most all their medical care and it is top notch there. In fact, many people up here will travel the long distance to Mass. for their care.

As long as you can and will drive it is not a problem. But if you can’t...this does bother me so I hope things improve quickly.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 10, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> As long as you can and will drive it is not a problem. But if you can’t...this does bother me so I hope things improve quickly.



When I was reading the Mesquite newspaper online, in different articles it had mentioned about this or that medical patient being transported to St. George or Las Vegas for treatment for whatever issue was going on.  So it sounds like they regularly transport patients who need specialized care out of the area.  I know here, in the generalized multi-county area where I'm currently living, the four local hospitals routinely Life Flight or Medevac people to hospitals in Seattle for greater care.

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Jun 10, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Neither of us has cardiac issues, so that wasn't a factor.  Getting comprehensive care in St. George or Las Vegas when needed wouldn't be much of an issue for us.


Dave, you're a veteran right?  There's a big VA medical center in north Las Vegas that would be fairly close to you. My husband goes there for a few things
and he's always been happy with the care he has received.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 10, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> When I was reading the Mesquite newspaper online, in different articles it had mentioned about this or that medical patient being transported to St. George or Las Vegas for treatment for whatever issue was going on.  So it sounds like they regularly transport patients who need specialized care out of the area.  I know here, in the generalized multi-county area where I'm currently living, the four local hospitals routinely Life Flight or Medevac people to hospitals in Seattle for greater care.


They do that here too. Be sure to join the 'Life Flight' or whatever they call it there. That is a membership deal that makes you eligible for no-extra-cost medevac. Here it costs about $50/year for the whole family, or a one-time $1,000 payment for lifetime coverage.


----------



## geekette (Jun 10, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> When I was reading the Mesquite newspaper online, in different articles it had mentioned about this or that medical patient being transported to St. George or Las Vegas for treatment for whatever issue was going on.  So it sounds like they regularly transport patients who need specialized care out of the area.  I know here, in the generalized multi-county area where I'm currently living, the four local hospitals routinely Life Flight or Medevac people to hospitals in Seattle for greater care.
> 
> Dave


There have been medical transports for a really long time.  First I heard of it, a friend drove the Red Cross bus, picking up people to go to their appts.   I had to go to an out of state appt, transport at no charge was offered to me.

My gut feel is that this kind of thing will become more and more common because boomers are an enormous group.   I could see being a member of Lift To Doc, the private car that comes to get you and whoever is going with you, takes you to your doctor appt, waits there for you, takes you home (or wherever you want to be left off).   One annual fee.   Those that can pay that rate will allow however many pro bono members.   A membership covers all in the household.  You could be 2 elderly couples, the twins that married twins, and all/any could go on one membership.   Always an unmarked sedan, unless minivan requested.  But no big shuttles.  Those are horrible getting in, getting out, uncomfortable bumpy ride.   Often no seatbelt, a major jostle can be major problem.  

Salaried drivers, no tipping policy.  Happy customers are encouraged to send tips send bonus money to whatever local dispatch so that it can be shared quarterly with drivers and non-drivers keeping the business going.  Obviously, the drivers are not only safe drivers, but able to help load and unload passengers GENTLY, or, no, please, do not help.   ....  

I should be ready to sell franchises as soon as 10 million Americans have been vaxxed and supply is plentiful for it to keep rolling out...   ; )


----------



## geekette (Jun 10, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> They do that here too. Be sure to join the 'Life Flight' or whatever they call it there. That is a membership deal that makes you eligible for no-extra-cost medevac. Here it costs about $50/year for the whole family, or a one-time $1,000 payment for lifetime coverage.


That's INCREDIBLE!!!!     What a great tip.  I would not ever have thought that would be Affordable.   That's more like I can't afford Not To.

I'll check on that in my new location.  Not sure how far from a good hospital, or any, but curvy mountain roads, not fast.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 10, 2020)

geekette said:


> That's INCREDIBLE!!!!     What a great tip.  I would not ever have thought that would be Affordable.   That's more like I can't afford Not To.
> 
> I'll check on that in my new location.  Not sure how far from a good hospital, or any, but curvy mountain roads, not fast.


What I noted is for emergency air transport, NOT transport to make appointments. Still fairly cheap to insure against a bill of 10's of $thousands in an emergency.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 10, 2020)

Karen G said:


> Dave, you're a veteran right?  There's a big VA medical center in north Las Vegas that would be fairly close to you. My husband goes there for a few things
> and he's always been happy with the care he has received.



I am.  Thanks for the reminder.  I have secondary coverage through the military's Tricare insurance, payable after Medicare.  I'm registered and eligible for treatment at VA centers, but have chosen to leave the limited availability of services for those who don't have other insurance.  But it's good to be reminded that if I need it, it's there.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 10, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> They do that here too. Be sure to join the 'Life Flight' or whatever they call it there. That is a membership deal that makes you eligible for no-extra-cost medevac. Here it costs about $50/year for the whole family, or a one-time $1,000 payment for lifetime coverage.



Another good reminder.  After we get settled, I'll make sure we're signed up for everything that is available.  Better to have a service and not need it, than the other way around. 

Dave


----------



## geekette (Jun 10, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> What I noted is for emergency air transport, NOT transport to make appointments. Still fairly cheap to insure against a bill of 10's of $thousands in an emergency.


Yes, I understand.  that's what makes it such a crazy great deal.


----------



## isisdave (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks for this discussion. There are not a lot of occasions that demand treatment right this minute, and I suppose even "regional" med centers are up to those, and that a vast area of the country is in places quite a ways from even a St George. As we age, and marvel at having arrived safely at the current one, we focus more on the need for emergency medical care.  Near Mesquite shouldn't be a problem, but I always marvel at older people who choose places where it might take a paramedic 20 minutes or more even to get to you.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 10, 2020)

I know this is all getting way off topic but ironically today I got a call from the doctors office saying the doctor is no longer with the practice! Lol! You can’t make this stuff up! As it is, he was new to the practice! 

Anyway, so they have assigned a long time doc to us with appts. scheduled the beginning of July. This doc is our age and he only comes in 2 days per week. So who knows how long he will be working as he is at retirement age! Lol! We chose the other doc thinking he was young, not yet jaded and would hopefully be around as long as we are! 

At this stage of the game we are taking what we can get.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2020)

About a year before I retired (early), we built a new home in Nevada, and planned to retire there.  Then my husband got a nice promotion and decided not to retire.  After 4 years, he did retire, but by then we had decided we didn't want to move, and now the 2nd home is a vacation home, which we have no regrets about.  Keeping both homes is having our cake and eating it to. (It's about a 4 hour drive.)


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 10, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I know this is all getting way off topic but ironically today I got a call from the doctors office saying the doctor is no longer with the practice! Lol! You can’t make this stuff up! As it is, he was new to the practice!
> 
> Anyway, so they have assigned a long time doc to us with appts. scheduled the beginning of July. This doc is our age and he only comes in 2 days per week. So who knows how long he will be working as he is at retirement age! Lol! We chose the other doc thinking he was young, not yet jaded and would hopefully be around as long as we are!
> 
> At this stage of the game we are taking what we can get.



I am glad they set you up with anther doctor quickly and you already have an appointment for early July since they were expecting to be closed until August. I wonder if they had to lay off the new doctor from the practice due to financial reasons. I am sure there has been an impact on their practice from Covid, especially if they been shut down since March.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 11, 2020)

One thing Dave is I bet you are glad you are leaving Washington State and Seattle. Really a shame what’s going on there as they are such a beautiful city and state.

When I saw what went on recently in NYC, though we didn’t live in the city, considering the virus and everything else happening I am so happy to be far away from it now.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 11, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> One thing Dave is I bet you are glad you are leaving Washington State and Seattle. Really a shame what’s going on there as they are such a beautiful city and state.
> 
> When I saw what went on recently in NYC, though we didn’t live in the city, considering the virus and everything else happening I am so happy to be far away from it now.



Don't believe everything you're seeing on the news - things aren't nearly as bad as it's being reported.  I severely dislike politics of any persuasion, and I choose to avoid things that make me uncomfortable - it triggers a lot of issues from my military service that I prefer not to let affect my daily life now. I live far enough from Seattle to not be affected by a lot of what happens there.  I like the city, and its diversity is what gives it a lot of its charm.  A great place to come back and visit at some point, long after I move. 

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 12, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Don't believe everything you're seeing on the news - things aren't nearly as bad as it's being reported.  I severely dislike politics of any persuasion, and I choose to avoid things that make me uncomfortable - it triggers a lot of issues from my military service that I prefer not to let affect my daily life now. I live far enough from Seattle to not be affected by a lot of what happens there.  I like the city, and its diversity is what gives it a lot of its charm.  A great place to come back and visit at some point, long after I move.
> 
> Dave




Glad all is ok by you and you are not affected. I have never been to Seattle but from what I read and hear it is a beautiful city.


----------



## Brett (Jun 12, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Glad all is ok by you and you are not affected. I have never been to Seattle but from what I read and hear it is a beautiful city.



I've been to Seattle (10 years ago) and agree that it is a beautiful city.


----------



## moonstone (Jun 12, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Ssshh! Don't tell anyone: We're moving to Mesquite, Nevada.



Dave, best of luck in your new location. Totally agree on getting out of the winter weather, that's our goal too!
Will you be changing your TUG name?  

~Diane


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 12, 2020)

moonstone said:


> Dave, best of luck in your new location. Totally agree on getting out of the winter weather, that's our goal too!
> Will you be changing your TUG name?
> 
> ~Diane



Thanks!  I'm looking forward to being in a drier, warmer climate.  I was stationed at Nellis Air Force Base in Las Vegas for awhile during my Navy years, so I know pretty much what to expect from the weather.  We'll see how it plays out.

Funny you should ask.  Yes, my Tug username will be changing.  I was trying to think of something catchy and clever and "me." A good Tugger friend came up with a brilliant suggestion.  Change the W (as in _Northwest_) to a V (as in _Nevada_.)  And Shazam!  *DaveNW* will soon be *DaveNV. * Subtle, but very effective. And I think it's a perfect change, and it fits. 

Dave


----------



## Cornell (Jun 12, 2020)

@DaveNW  I hope your gorgeous cat in the avatar adjusts to the move.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 12, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @DaveNW  I hope your gorgeous cat in the avatar adjusts to the move.



Thanks!  I think Kai will be fine.  He's very curious about all the packing and moving of furniture that's going on. We keep finding him sitting in the empty cardboard boxes.   

So far, the dogs are aware that something is going on, and I'm spending as much "cuddle time" as I can with them, to keep them relaxed.  Their biggest concern is all the strangers in and around the house these last few weeks. Workmen coming in to do repairs and painting and such, is a very different experience for them.  They're doing well because I'm doing well - they take their cues from me.  As long as I'm not upset, they're good.

Moving with two dogs and the cat will be an experience, for sure.  I've done it before, but never with a Special Needs dog.  (My black dog Kona is nearly blind, and has seizures when he gets outside of his comfort zone.)  He'll require extra special handling during this trip.  I've already scheduled a Vet appointment before we leave, to make sure everybody's shots are current, and their microchips are scanning correctly.  I also want to get some "doggie downers" to help him make the trip more easily. No, they will NOT be for me.  Allegedly.  LOL! 

Because I never do things half-way, I've rented a minivan to drive to Mesquite, so the dogs and cat can have more space than we have in our cars.  I've purchased folding kennels for the dogs, that will sit beside the larger kennel we have for the cat.  The animals are great friends, and I figure if they can all see and smell each other, and have their favorite blanket and toys, they'll ride safely next to each other, they'll help each other stay calm.  (I expect seizures from Kona at first, but hopefully they'll stop after he settles down, especially if he's on a calmative medication.)

The good thing is there are no two-legged children to move.  Nobody complains if the four-legged variety are on leashes. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jun 12, 2020)

Brett said:


> I've been to Seattle (10 years ago) and agree that it is a beautiful city.


We were supposed to go in May, but cancelled the trip.  We will get back again at some point.  When my dds were in college in Olympia, WA and Vancouver, BC the three of us met there during their spring breaks one year.  I also went up and met my older dd who was in Olympia, for a long weekend.  Such good times.


----------



## Cornell (Jun 12, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks!  I think Kai will be fine.  He's very curious about all the packing and moving of furniture that's going on. We keep finding him sitting in the empty cardboard boxes.
> 
> So far, the dogs are aware that something is going on, and I'm spending as much "cuddle time" as I can with them, to keep them relaxed.  Their biggest concern is all the strangers in and around the house these last few weeks. Workmen coming in to do repairs and painting and such, is a very different experience for them.  They're doing well because I'm doing well - they take their cues from me.  As long as I'm not upset, they're good.
> 
> ...


The things we do for our pets.  You are a good pet owner, that's for sure.  Love that you have rented a minivan for them.  Good plan.  My dog, too, is nearly blind -- I'm sure it will take Kona a while to get acclimated to your new home and furniture placement.  

Last time I moved I thought "Oh my dog is going to be just fine because 'his people' will be with him".  WRONG.  Massively traumatized.  Took about a week before he calmed down.  The breakthrough moment was when the TV installer arrived.  I could tell my little guy was curious (he likes men) and he tentatively approached the installer.  The installer loved him up and that was it -- my dog from that moment on just snapped back to his old self.


----------



## hjtug (Jun 12, 2020)

Before retirement I worked in Maryland and lived in Northern Virginia.  After retirement lived on a lake in Virginia for almost 20 Years.  Explored some over 55 communities to the south over the years.  Ended up moving to such a community in Pennsylvania, near Harrisburg.  Decided not to move south partially because of concern about climate change.  So far we like it here and note that our weather has been a bit more pleasant, including calmer, than in Virginia.  Also, since our income is mostly pension and retirement accounts, our taxes are a bit lower here.


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 16, 2020)

We last moved 12 years ago to a house on our same street but a different city.  We went from a 3 bedroom two bath with a pool to a 4 bedroom,2.5 bath with no pool.  After we moved in I retired and we added on.  The first house was 2100sqft and the second house was 2400 sqft and then 800sqft more.  We call it a game room but my wife uses it for her crafts (gourd sculpturing), we have a full size pool table, a bar that came from a closed bar and 2 round spool tables when we need more room for parties,etc.  This was the same house my wife grew up in.  When her father passed we purchased it from the family trust (he also owned two other houses that were much smaller and my wife's two brothers bought those from the trust.  We all bought the houses because the county allowed us to keep them under prop 13 and saves us a fortune.  We pay about $1,900 in property and are next door neighbor pays $17,000 on there 2400sqft house.  
We were told by our lawyer that our case was going to be the last group of houses to pass under prop 13.  Individual houses would still qualify but not groups of houses.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 28, 2020)

In case anyone is curious/following @DaveNV's moving adventure, He's in Mesquite, the truck/trailer are unloaded. His spouse is staying at the new digs and settling in with the pets. He and his nephew/truck driver will turn in the rental vehicles today and fly back to Washington. Dave plans to supervise some readying of his house there to go on the market soon. Then he'll load up the last of their belongings and make a last and hopefully final driving trip back to Mesquite.
The adventure continues, but Dave's hoping to settle into retirement and a vacation in Hawaii soon.

Jim


----------



## Cornell (Jun 28, 2020)

Today I spent the day w/my gentleman friend looking for moving-to and/or 2nd home ideas ....both for me (full time home -- I would relocate)  and for him (2nd home).
He lives right in downtown Chicago and has a 13 year old daughter.  Things have been very challenging raising a kid in the city during these times.  It's making him lose his mind and his daughter is so restricted in what she can, cannot do.

We went to look at some homes in NW IN.  Really fun to think about and certainly gets the gears moving in the brain.  

I had a few hours where I convinced myself that I'd enjoy living in less populated / somewhat wooded area.   I snapped  back to reality  that I would go crazy dealing w/snow removal, critters, etc.  

Nonetheless C19 is making both of us re-evaluate a lot in our lives.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 28, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> In case anyone is curious/following @DaveNV's moving adventure, He's in Mesquite, the truck/trailer are unloaded. His spouse is staying at the new digs and settling in with the pets. He and his nephew/truck driver will turn in the rental vehicles today and fly back to Washington. Dave plans to supervise some readying of his house there to go on the market soon. Then he'll load up the last of their belongings and make a last and hopefully final driving trip back to Mesquite.
> The adventure continues, but Dave's hoping to settle into retirement and a vacation in Hawaii soon.
> 
> Jim



I am truly so excited for him!


----------



## geekette (Jun 29, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Today I spent the day w/my gentleman friend looking for moving-to and/or 2nd home ideas ....both for me (full time home -- I would relocate)  and for him (2nd home).
> He lives right in downtown Chicago and has a 13 year old daughter.  Things have been very challenging raising a kid in the city during these times.  It's making him lose his mind and his daughter is so restricted in what she can, cannot do.
> 
> We went to look at some homes in NW IN.  Really fun to think about and certainly gets the gears moving in the brain.
> ...


Well, hot damn!  This is news!

I agree, this darned pandemic has many of us re-evaluating the plans we thought we had for the future.   I can't imagine being a teen in a big city, stuck behind a window looking out.

As far as critters, that's going to depend on how far from civilization you are, and what you do to deter them.  I have been trying to convince raccoons that my place is not good for them.   Sometimes, a battle is won, only to be played out again later....   I let the deer do what deer do, I know what they will eat and am ok with it.  

Whatever you decide, I'm sure you will know the right situation when you see it. IL and IN are very similar in many ways, so no big culture shock to consider.   Urban vs Rural is adjustment regardless.


----------



## geekette (Jun 29, 2020)

I am back from a long "vacation" in the wilderness.  I didn't mean to stay 2 weeks, but, I could, so I did.  House still standing so I didn't miss anything eventful here...  except what looks like a lot of rain.

I can even more see myself living there.   NC is beautiful, which I knew, but it will be a long while to get my fill, if ever I do.   

She has been selling timber so some clearing is occurring, which brings refinement of plans for what goes where.  The space for my idea of Sunrise Coffee Bar has been defined and my sketches continue to refine the build plan.  She has a high point from which 2 directions show mountains now, with the thinning, and that is probably where her house will eventually go.  I asked that I get a view, out the front or back, I don't care, just a mountain view.  She likes the kit cabin idea, and maybe a cabin culdesac that would be great for family reunions.   She is a teacher, has taught around the world, and will be putting up a classroom that will be a multi-purpose space with a library.  That will be near the coffee bar, which seems perfect.  Get your coffee, sit and enjoy the outdoors a bit, then get to learning!

We did some touristy things, getting around to various parks, etc., and visited a bamboo expert to learn a bit and figure out where to start a stand of them to harvest.  Built a mound garden, enjoyed some fresh veggies ready for harvest, time and again visited the nearby Amish family for sawdust from the mill, some fresh veggies we don't have, and their super yummy baked goods.  

It's weird to wake up completely indoors and use actual plumbing (composting toilets are not a problem for me - they make toilet seats that snap right on to a bucket and sawdust covers leavings so it's not like a rank portalet - it is only a bit weird to make the middle of the night trip to the deck outside).   I won't be putting on snake gaiters to go up the hill or down to the stream today.   I will miss that.   

We made great progress on channelling a spring to create better than existing waterfalls and eventual swimming hole.   When I was a kid, "don't throw rocks" was a thing, so I never did it.  But I did indeed partake in the naughty fulfillment of throwing rocks into muck spaces.  Boulder Rolling was a highlight, quite fun to watch them bounce and bound down a hill and land with a thwawk into muck below.    It was great fun to remove foliage, etc., and begin to have more sounds of water.  I only brought home 2 quartz rocks, so managed to contain my joy of pretty rocks.  I look forward to continuing to refine "The Spring Walk", a space that will at some point contain a teepee in the valley, we cleared a great space for it.  There were what  I would call ruins of a rock wall, half of a rectangle, that I think we can get water into for "a pool" that would be nice to have on those hot days.  It will take time and effort, but we seem to have 2 to choose from, one that already seems to collect a spring.  The natural springs are going to be darned handy!

Chores back at home are somehow a big fat drag compared to hard labor outdoors...

I am lucky that we get along so well, and that she appreciates a lot of my whacky ideas.  Sunrise Coffee Bar is one that she Really Likes, especially as I added the Meditation Garden plan as the adjoining feature (she likes yoga, says she would like it even more among fragrant beautiful flowers).   There are apparently 4 of us planning to live there, so, the community has a start of people.  Not sure how long until any of us actually do it, I'm aiming for spring.  

Telling my family will wait, they will not understand and not be supportive, I will get snarky criticism from sibs.   Just because they couldn't conceive of it for themselves does not make it a terrible idea for me, and I am not yet up for their pooping all over it.   I would not expect my sister to ever visit me there, and I'm ok with  that.    I feel at home there.   I very much want to help build the place out and attract guests.   There are a lot of parts of her plans that she was hoping to outsource to others and many of those assignments are right up my alley, so, we complement each other nicely.   I have more ideas, she has more of the plan and build knowledge.  She has little patience for gardening, while I took lots of vegetables and flowers and continued the beautification.  

It would be great if I could get my mother to move south with me.  I would be within 2 hours of her only brother, so she could live near them and my travel time to her would be less than it is now.  That's just a dream, I don't have any belief that she would move, but, you never know.   I plan to word carefully, to include "get rid of the overwhelming homesite and expenses I have now" as that parallels her situation.  

Travel-wise, much more traffic than I expected.  Depending on where and when, masking was hit and miss, although many businesses did post mask required to enter.   It didn't seem to be enforced but I did my part.   From the touristy areas we visited, it looks like people are very much wanting to "get out there".  It is not clear that small town down town is going to be much open for a while, but, it depends on which downtown, and what the biz is.   Few dine inside options, but plenty of outdoor seating in the shade has been created.


----------



## Cornell (Jun 29, 2020)

geekette said:


> Well, hot damn!  This is news!
> 
> I agree, this darned pandemic has many of us re-evaluating the plans we thought we had for the future.   I can't imagine being a teen in a big city, stuck behind a window looking out.
> 
> ...


So.....yesterday on our drive out of NW IN we were on a 4 lane highway and we saw a big turtle crossing the road.  It's a turtle:  it goes slow and the road is big.  It seemed inevitable that a car would hit it.  My friend pulled over to alert cars and to get this big old turtle to safety.  He reached out to grab the turtle and the thing went crazy -- it was a snapping turtle.  It was like a scene from City Slickers.  Fortunately a more capable person pulled over and lent a hand getting the turtle to safe spot with a stick.  I'm sure we were the butt of this guys jokes all night.  

Nonetheless, it reminded me that suburban life is probably better suited for me.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 29, 2020)

Cornell said:


> So.....yesterday on our drive out of NW IN we were on a 4 lane highway and we saw a big turtle crossing the road.  It's a turtle:  it goes slow and the road is big.  It seemed inevitable that a car would hit it.  My friend pulled over to alert cars and to get this big old turtle to safety.  He reached out to grab the turtle and the thing went crazy -- it was a snapping turtle.  It was like a scene from City Slickers.  Fortunately a more capable person pulled over and lent a hand getting the turtle to safe spot with a stick.  I'm sure we were the butt of this guys jokes all night.
> 
> Nonetheless, it reminded me that suburban life is probably better suited for me.


I don't know if you'd consider Santa Fe "urban" or a "city" but we have everything from squirrels and rabbits to deer and bear.

I've lived in many suburban communities and there are always critters of some type.  Snakes, deer, gophers, etc., etc.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2020)

Cornell said:


> So.....yesterday on our drive out of NW IN we were on a 4 lane highway and we saw a big turtle crossing the road.  It's a turtle:  it goes slow and the road is big.  It seemed inevitable that a car would hit it.  My friend pulled over to alert cars and to get this big old turtle to safety.  He reached out to grab the turtle and the thing went crazy -- it was a snapping turtle.  It was like a scene from City Slickers.  Fortunately a more capable person pulled over and lent a hand getting the turtle to safe spot with a stick.  I'm sure we were the butt of this guys jokes all night.
> 
> Nonetheless, it reminded me that suburban life is probably better suited for me.




I have been through that! LOL!  But I did save quite a number of turtles over the years.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2020)

geekette said:


> I am back from a long "vacation" in the wilderness.  I didn't mean to stay 2 weeks, but, I could, so I did.  House still standing so I didn't miss anything eventful here...  except what looks like a lot of rain.
> 
> I can even more see myself living there.   NC is beautiful, which I knew, but it will be a long while to get my fill, if ever I do.
> 
> ...



Well, geekette, it looks like you have made your decision!  From what you have described here this seems to be your passion. It doesn’t matter what anyone thinks as long as you believe it is right for you. If you don’t do this you might regret it later. Having a well thought out plan is key and you have done a lot of that work already.

How are the winters there?


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 29, 2020)

We live close to the Center of Salem, Oregon. Just under 1 mile from Downtown. We get Racoons, Possums, Deer, etc.


----------



## geekette (Jun 29, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Well, geekette, it looks like you have made your decision!  From what you have described here this seems to be your passion. It doesn’t matter what anyone thinks as long as you believe it is right for you. If you don’t do this you might regret it later. Having a well thought out plan is key and you have done a lot of that work already.
> 
> How are the winters there?


It's not that I care what anyone thinks, it's just that I don't wish to subject myself to loud condescending thoughts laced with ridicule from my sibs.  There is nothing I've stopped myself from doing just because they hated it.  I'm used to it, just not in any hurry to hear it, and don't quite understand why they feel it is necessary to try to run things down and call me stupid.  Decades later, they remain bully children.   So, I tell them as little about my life as possible.  Their loss.  No visits from sister is a good thing in my book.   She's an exhausting critic that is a pain to host anywhere.  She wouldn't like it, I wouldn't offer.  

Winters are more mild than I have here, I plan to sell or give away my snow shovel.   I will want a wood burning stove, just depends on what size of cabin I build as to how big that should be.  What I have here is massive, much too much for down there.  I wouldn't move it, of course, just happy to have a reference point.  

Layers, hat, gloves, really good footwear.   I have more than I need!  I don't expect to see ice storms and will probably be done with tornado warnings.   If I miss seeing snow, well, I can book a timeshare in the middle of it!

The plan keeps taking shape, too.   I can live fairly rough for a while but will want to add running water sooner vs later.  Planning for well and septic is ongoing, some will depend on what we can do, then what we want to do, costs, etc.  Part of making use of the natural springs will be to send water to parts of camp that might not be on well service.  

It's a good mix of work hard, play hard.   I could move at any time, I don't have to have regrets if I don't end up living there by spring.  I do need to make sure that I really am done living where I am.  There is no going back once I sell the joint.  If I don't like living at camp, I can move anywhere, so, not worried about that end of things as that move would be even easier, and likely not necessary.


----------



## isisdave (Jun 29, 2020)

removed, couldn't get video of dancing rabbits to post


----------



## Brett (Jun 29, 2020)

geekette said:


> I am back from a long "vacation" in the wilderness.  I didn't mean to stay 2 weeks, but, I could, so I did.  House still standing so I didn't miss anything eventful here...  except what looks like a lot of rain.
> 
> I can even more see myself living there.   NC is beautiful, which I knew, but it will be a long while to get my fill, if ever I do.
> 
> ...



welcome back - North Carolina mountains are great for summer vacations   .... (and permanent homes)


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 30, 2020)

Cornell said:


> So.....yesterday on our drive out of NW IN we were on a 4 lane highway and we saw a big turtle crossing the road.  It's a turtle:  it goes slow and the road is big.  It seemed inevitable that a car would hit it.  My friend pulled over to alert cars and to get this big old turtle to safety.  He reached out to grab the turtle and the thing went crazy -- it was a snapping turtle.  It was like a scene from City Slickers.  Fortunately a more capable person pulled over and lent a hand getting the turtle to safe spot with a stick.  I'm sure we were the butt of this guys jokes all night.
> 
> Nonetheless, it reminded me that suburban life is probably better suited for me.



There is a compromise. We live in a semi-rural area. We are close to Roseville, Lake Tahoe and Sacramento but far enough away to feel like we are in the country. Within a 10 minute drive, we can go to Auburn, CA, for all of our shopping and medical needs for ourselves and our pets. If we need more, then we drive 30 minutes to Roseville, which is a suburban town. I feel like it is the best of all worlds. We live on a 1.5 acre lot with a 10 acre lot behind us. The community has a golf course, walking paths, a country club, restaurants, gym and tennis courts. We do get a lot of critters. This week, we saw a family of red foxes - mom and 4 babies. They came around several days and played in our front entrance and front lawn. It was really adorable to watch. We can see many animals at various times. We see deer almost daily. There are some coyotes in the community but I have only seen one once and it was at a distance. This is my only fear especially because we have 3 small dogs. We are very careful when we take the dogs out and they are always supervised. We have not had problems with critters in the house. We have a monthly pest service and they nip any problem in the bud. We have owned this house for 5 years and only seen ants inside once. Maybe you would like semi-rural living better. I, too, could not live in a true rural area. I need to know I can drive to nearby locations for necessities and entertainment.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 30, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I don't know if you'd consider Santa Fe "urban" or a "city" but we have everything from squirrels and rabbits to deer and bear.
> 
> I've lived in many suburban communities and there are always critters of some type.  Snakes, deer, gophers, etc., etc.



This is true in California too. When we lived in a busy suburb in the SF Bay Area, we had to be careful of coyotes. They would come down from the mountains and attack small pets. We also saw deer in the town too. We were close to the mountains so we could see just about anything. The town was named after mountain lions, LOL.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 30, 2020)

geekette said:


> It's not that I care what anyone thinks, it's just that I don't wish to subject myself to loud condescending thoughts laced with ridicule from my sibs.  There is nothing I've stopped myself from doing just because they hated it.  I'm used to it, just not in any hurry to hear it, and don't quite understand why they feel it is necessary to try to run things down and call me stupid.  Decades later, they remain bully children.   So, I tell them as little about my life as possible.  Their loss.  No visits from sister is a good thing in my book.   She's an exhausting critic that is a pain to host anywhere.  She wouldn't like it, I wouldn't offer.
> 
> Winters are more mild than I have here, I plan to sell or give away my snow shovel.   I will want a wood burning stove, just depends on what size of cabin I build as to how big that should be.  What I have here is massive, much too much for down there.  I wouldn't move it, of course, just happy to have a reference point.
> 
> ...



I love hearing about your upcoming adventure. It is so brave of you to consider living in the camp, as you call it. Will you keep time sharing after you move? Time sharing will really be a vacation for you then and also a snap back to the outside world, depending on where you own your time shares. It will be interesting to hear how living without running water goes. Do you have electricity there or will that come with time? What about toilets?

I can relate to not wanting to tell your family about your plans yet. Sometimes I reveal too much to my family and they criticize me too. They do not understand why I travel. My father says I just get pretty photos to post. Now I am self conscious about posting so many photos because I wonder what my FB friends and family think. I used to post a lot until my father criticized me. But I am trying not to worry about what people think and starting to post more photos. I can‘t wait until this Covid thing is over and we can travel again. I did not expect this to last so long. Now thinking it could go into 2021.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 30, 2020)

geekette said:


> It's not that I care what anyone thinks, it's just that I don't wish to subject myself to loud condescending thoughts laced with ridicule from my sibs.  There is nothing I've stopped myself from doing just because they hated it.  I'm used to it, just not in any hurry to hear it, and don't quite understand why they feel it is necessary to try to run things down and call me stupid.  Decades later, they remain bully children.   So, I tell them as little about my life as possible.  Their loss.  No visits from sister is a good thing in my book.   She's an exhausting critic that is a pain to host anywhere.  She wouldn't like it, I wouldn't offer.
> 
> Winters are more mild than I have here, I plan to sell or give away my snow shovel.   I will want a wood burning stove, just depends on what size of cabin I build as to how big that should be.  What I have here is massive, much too much for down there.  I wouldn't move it, of course, just happy to have a reference point.
> 
> ...




Gotcha. I will say that after we moved here- and sometimes still even now- I would think about our former home and even wished we were back in it. I think we miss the land and the privacy more than we miss the house itself, though I do find myself comparing the kitchen and living room (with fireplace) and having all those windows and scenery to this little cottage with hardly any windows and no views, no fireplace, no privacy. The kitchen is nice but no island and cabinets not as nice as the ones in the other house, etc.

But then living here these past 4 months I realize how it was a smart move. We have neighbors who help each other and we actually have several things to do on our social calender now, despite COVID. The other night we were watching an early movie- very relaxed- and the doorbell rang. What? Someone is at our door? What a unique concept for us! LOL! That right there would/ could never happen where we used to live. Heck- we did not even have a doorbell. No need for one. No body was ever coming.

It was a neighbor who evidently saw that our hose was lying on the ground and he was getting rid of his hose reel (as he just purchased another type) and wanted to know if we would like to take it. Funny- hubby and I were just talking about getting one that afternoon.

Another time the door bell rang and it was another neighbor stopping by to help with some magnetic tape because I had mentioned during our group walk that hubby needed to get some to fix our toaster oven door.

So I do know it was the right thing to move here. Yes- there are some things I do not like about it (like the loud motorcycle camp behind our home as one example) but overall it is good.

We are both still waiting to get that "home" feeling here but it really has been such a short time. Our other home we lived in for 32 years and in the area 42 years (previous home to our last was 10 years). NYS our whole lives. Here it has been 4 months. I need it to feel like "home". Others do not. They have this "house' and they have another place elsewhere like Florida or maybe even a third place. They aren't even in those houses a lot as they travel often.

We are not like that. Our home is like a part of our skin or a shell around us. We are more introverted I guess. Homebodies. I am social, but need a lot of alone time also. (not always easy for either of us in a small house with a spouse)

Right now we still feel like we are on a vacation. We vacationed here for years as it is. The house is like being in a timeshare condo size wise. We have the pool and the beach nearby. And the mountains. We are not working any longer.  It's so weird. Have no desire to travel one bit right now. Hoping to even get rid of one of our timeshares and keep it to one week with day use right here just an hour away.

Soooo- I guess my point is the biggest part is just making the decision to go ahead with this next phase of your life if it feels right. I kind of go with my gut feelings (yeah- my brain argues with them lots of times). But for me- if when I am considering something my heart soars- then that means it is the right thing to do. I do go through the mental gymnastics of debating the decision but usually end up doing what my feelings dictated anyway. LOL!

Good luck!


----------



## Cornell (Jun 30, 2020)

@WinniWoman Your post makes makes me really happy.  I know how awful and exhausting your move was so hearing you feel like you are vacation is what it's all about.


----------



## geekette (Jun 30, 2020)

Brett said:


> welcome back - North Carolina mountains are great for summer vacations   .... (and permanent homes)


and temp homes!   I will probably start with a small kit cabin that will eventually enter rental pool as I build something bigger with full wiring for solar.  

Vacations were definitely happening, people everywhere on our travels.  The waterfall trail at South Mountain is spectacular.  Strenuous is a good description for it.  Worth it, too.  People Are People wherever you go, so it was not shocking to see that people had gone over the fence over dicey wet rocks to sit on waterfall rocks.  neither of us are into death-defying feats so just hoped no one got hurt while we were there.  

"Lake Lure Beach" (I had not known there was 'a beach') had a line around the building in morning rain.  When we went by later, people seem to have spaced themselves well on the beach, but a good thing they limited entry.


----------



## geekette (Jun 30, 2020)

isisdave said:


> removed, couldn't get video of dancing rabbits to post


I ended up picturing them.


----------



## geekette (Jun 30, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> There is a compromise. We live in a semi-rural area.  ... I feel like it is the best of all worlds. ... Maybe you would like semi-rural living better. I, too, could not live in a true rural area. I need to know I can drive to nearby locations for necessities and entertainment.


I am semi-rural now, and agree - best of both worlds.   

Camp was far quieter than the quiet I have here - but I am near entrance of a long street so I get more traffic here and wouldn't mind less cars.  I am indeed considering, will I be too far from what I want to be near?  I don't seem to take advantage of what my city offers so I don't think I will miss it.  

I will miss my deer family (baby born in my yard last year; they have visited me most every day of the 20 years I have been here) and the hawk family (nothing like watching their mating flights and then seeing the babies learn to hunt  -- massive nest in tree in my front yard -- that tree and family may have been one of the factors that ceased the push to get us on city septic - thank you tree in great location...).   

Critters are everywhere, looking for a suitable environment.   The less welcoming to them you make your land, the more you can avoid their attempting to move in.   I periodically get coyote urine to dissuade the very determined raccoons.   

At camp, there might be bears in the area, but no sightings, no tracks.  The first time I was there,  I didn't sleep a wink, as it was my first "exposed" outdoor sleep and visions of all manner of undesireable creeps running through my head.  this time, I left front and back doors to yurt open most all night every night (she put up some very useful mosquito netting).   Nobody but light seekers bothered me.


----------



## geekette (Jun 30, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I love hearing about your upcoming adventure. It is so brave of you to consider living in the camp, as you call it. Will you keep time sharing after you move? Time sharing will really be a vacation for you then and also a snap back to the outside world, depending on where you own your time shares. It will be interesting to hear how living without running water goes. Do you have electricity there or will that come with time? What about toilets?
> 
> I can relate to not wanting to tell your family about your plans yet. Sometimes I reveal too much to my family and they criticize me too. They do not understand why I travel. My father says I just get pretty photos to post. Now I am self conscious about posting so many photos because I wonder what my FB friends and family think. I used to post a lot until my father criticized me. But I am trying not to worry about what people think and starting to post more photos. I can‘t wait until this Covid thing is over and we can travel again. I did not expect this to last so long. Now thinking it could go into 2021.


I don't know about brave, but I would apply that to my friend.  Few people set out to live on undeveloped land all by themselves, far from everything.

Yes to timesharing.  It will indeed be like plush living!  I am taking her to Myrtle Beach in Oct, 2 br, 2 ba, full laundry.  It will be culture shock for her!!   It will be good to bail out periodically in a days of rain situation to indoor living with full amenities.

Toilets are currently composting toilets.   Literally a bucket with a toilet seat, then cover your stuff with sawdust.   That empties a couple times a week into main compost area.  In the full bathroom she built, the bucket is hidden, a great normal toilet seat on top.   Shower is solar, the 5 gallon bags are less shower than I would normally want, but enough to do the job.  If it is not sufficiently warm or sunny, water can be heated on a propane stove to add hot water.   

No electricity.   No hookup to grid planned, although one of the potential homesteaders thinks it would be easier to hook in first, and solar later.  I don't think so, it would be thousands for that hook up, and then whatever $ to set up solar.

Right now, she has 2 solar panels and 5 portable batteries.  I was not a heavy user of lights nor plug in for gadgets so I didn't have to charge them but once over a 2 week stay.  Because there are many modern conveniences I will want, my investment in solar will be much larger than hers, but, I can get by on the portable battery method for quite a while.  She'd like to build a main solar collection site that could be hooked into from the various buildings.  But, 30 acres, that would be a lot of wiring.   My eventual home will be fully solar, wired in.   Before that, I am likely to pop for a solar fridge (around $1200).  

Water is currently coming from church next door that lets her use their outdoor spigot.  We made several fill up trips for mostly one gallon jugs but a few larger.  She then has pretty water dispensers at sinks that get refilled.   Buckets under the sinks collect that water that either goes onto compost pile or the 'mushroom logs' (pre-spored, waiting on mushrooms to take off).   So, most every product needs to be earth friendly - soap, shampoo, etc.   Trash is either garbage or compost, have to take stuff to the dump.  

I'm sorry you would get criticized for posting pics!   I don't get why some people jump to ridiculous stuff like you only travel to post pics?!?!   My sister accused me of "running away from my life" when we first started timesharing.   Seriously???   Like I don't deserve vacations??  
I'm good with people having their own thoughts on whatever, but I draw the line where they decide that what I'm doing is wrong or foolish or whatever.  myob.  made easier by not revealing my business.  I told no one I was leaving town.   No one was looking for me so that was easy.  

I get that it is unusual to go join someone building a camp.  Live there without modern conveniences for a while. But, it suits me, even if it would not suit masses of others.  Including my family.  Long ago, before Asheville became the booming metropolis it is now, I wanted a cabin in the mountains above it.   Weird to have these notions from the past zoom forward to where I can actually have a cabin in the mountains.  I can have everything I need immediately, and eventually have everything I want, what I have here, as we invest in it or build it.  I have no idea how much solar battery my little oven would use, but I am keen on finding out.  Ditto my portable washer/dryer.   

We are not sure if we'll need multiple wells, multiple septic systems...   it's going to depend on how close our eventual Homes go vs the rentals we're currently standing up that will remain 'primitive'.  Running water is high on my list in order to remove the water hauling chore.  We could buy a storage tank and hire a water truck every so often, but, I'd rather tap some of the springs and channel those to storage tanks.   There could eventually be many storage tanks.  So much not yet known, but, for me, that's part of the charm - I like being there Early, being part of it all taking shape.   The teepee "riverside" will likely have a water collection tank filled with spring water.  That would be ideal, as the water hauling up and down a hill is not something we want to deal with long term, even with a hardy ATV.   Would of course stock their kitchen with bottled water for drinking, as it will be a while before we can ensure potable spring water.

I plan to make a rain collection system to feed veggie garden.   It would be best to have a soaker hose as part of the garden and just turn the spigot when it needs drinkie.   

Covid has put all of us off our game.   For whatever reason, that makes the off grid living even more palatable.  My expenses will be food, fuel, building supplies and entertainment.   Cheap and easy.   I think it will take 2 years to start building my actual home.  I don't yet know if that is kit or Amish labor (they stood up a great workshop with loft for her since I was there last -  it is good to have super handy neighbors that work for reasonable rates - that workshop + loft cost her 800 total).

I found a way to make my premature exit from the rat race affordable.   If I can forever more avoid having A Job, I would be very happy.   It will be up to me to extract $ from what we do there, so, like always, work for pay, just in a very different way.   I would rather sweat and get dirty every day vs long boring conference calls or ridiculously shifting deadlines and requirements.   Hauling produce to a farmer's market sounds like fun to me.   That would be after my greenhouse is built, massive expansion of garden space, and rain collection system to keep them fed.   Hope my old overalls fit.  

I am getting near to telling my friends of my plans.  My friends are very supportive of most anything I do, so that will be easy.  If it makes me happy, they are all for it.   I think they will like having an interesting place on the map to visit.  My mother won't want me farther from her, but, hopefully will motivate her to do her exercises, get better on her feet.   I think she would very much like a short stay in the yurt.


----------



## geekette (Jun 30, 2020)

By the way, watching Homestead Rescue has been seriously influential.  The water wheel episode has a lot of goodies, including how to chase a natural spring up the mountain.   That will be handy.   I do want a water wheel, and it would definitely be possible.   That would be a great addition to whatever power stations we set up.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 30, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> This is true in California too. When we lived in a busy suburb in the SF Bay Area, we had to be careful of coyotes. They would come down from the mountains and attack small pets. We also saw deer in the town too. We were close to the mountains so we could see just about anything. The town was named after mountain lions, LOL.


We lived in the East Bay.  We'd get deer and gophers.  I'm going brain dead on what town was name after mountain lions.


----------



## geekette (Jun 30, 2020)

Luanne said:


> We lived in the East Bay.  We'd get deer and gophers.  I'm going brain dead on what town was name after mountain lions.


gophers!   I've never had those but I thought they were incredibly destructive.   I have had moles here that dug tunnels all over.  One big grub treatment of the yard years ago and no more moles.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 30, 2020)

geekette said:


> gophers!   I've never had those but I thought they were incredibly destructive.   I have had moles here that dug tunnels all over.  One big grub treatment of the yard years ago and no more moles.


I remember having gophers when I was growing up outside Los Angeles.  Mostly I remember my dad's frustration and the hole all over the backyard.  We have them here in Santa Fe as well.  Oh yeah, the other critter we would get in California was raccoons.  Those are nasty little beasts.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 30, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @WinniWoman Your post makes makes me really happy.  I know how awful and exhausting your move was so hearing you feel like you are vacation is what it's all about.



It’s so weird because sometimes I feel like we will be going home at some point. That we are here temporarily. Then I have to remind myself we are home!


----------



## geekette (Jun 30, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I remember having gophers when I was growing up outside Los Angeles.  Mostly I remember my dad's frustration and the hole all over the backyard.  We have them here in Santa Fe as well.  Oh yeah, the other critter we would get in California was raccoons.  Those are nasty little beasts.


The biggest problem with raccoons, for me, is how darned cute the tots are.   I like watching them in someone else's yard, Mom and a line of 5 fuzzballs stumbling along.  In my  yard, the cute factor plummets fast.  This place isn't for kids.  I make an exception for the deer.  Momma needed a safe place, and it was along "the easement" I'd indirectly granted the herd many years ago.   I like that they eat the darned raspberries that I cannot seem to erradicate, and take care of other berries I won't eat.

I have been lucky that raccoons never messed with my garage or trash cans.   If that started happening, squirt guns first.  marbles via slingshot next.   Make it unpleasant and they quit visiting.   beware of giving them a water source, they do like to wash their food.  I've heard that rags soaked with ammonia deter raccoons.   I continue to try it and haven't seen one uncomfortably close to the house in a while, but haven't yet done close inspection since my return.


----------



## Cornell (Jun 30, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> It’s so weird because sometimes I feel like we will be going home at some point. That we ate here temporarily. Then I have to remind myself we are home!


When I moved 3 years ago, it upended my whole family.  I was the 3rd generation owner of that house (my grandparents purchased it in the depression).  Our last family christmas there was Christmas #80 for my mom and uncle @ that home.


----------



## geekette (Jun 30, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> It’s so weird because sometimes I feel like we will be going home at some point. That we ate here temporarily. Then I have to remind myself we are home!


Keep on making it more like home and it will feel more like home.  It's still new, and then the pandemic life detour that prevented your real moving into the community amenities, reaching your roots out.  There was simply no way to forecast bad timing, but you have continued to make lemonade, so keep on that path.   It will be possible to fill your life with things you enjoy, just not at the pace you had expected.  You planned the left turn career and living change, just had not anticipated such a strange spin of events past that.  Like you got a curve ball applied to an already moving object.   I hope the path to "normal-ish" is soon to your area.   I think that outdoors being a good thing is a good thing, it just took months for that to be comfortably possible for a lot of us (winter went on and on, went away and came back...)    None of my friends would have come out for Parka Night in my backyard in March, April, nor May ...


----------



## geekette (Jun 30, 2020)

Cornell said:


> When I moved 3 years ago, it upended my whole family.  I was the 3rd generation owner of that house (my grandparents purchased it in the depression).  Our last family christmas there was Christmas #80 for my mom and uncle @ that home.


Whoa!    Serious History.   I hope you didn't get a massive dose of guilt pressure.


----------



## Cornell (Jun 30, 2020)

geekette said:


> Whoa!    Serious History.   I hope you didn't get a massive dose of guilt pressure.


None @ all.  Very fortunate.  My family completely supportive of my decision.  Thank god.


----------



## elaine (Jun 30, 2020)

geekette said:


> None of my friends would have come out for Parka Night in my backyard in March, April, nor May ...


Hey--just gave me a family thanksgiving/Christmas dinner idea--for the garage with doors open if it's snowing/sleeting!


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 30, 2020)

Luanne said:


> We lived in the East Bay.  We'd get deer and gophers.  I'm going brain dead on what town was name after mountain lions.



LOL, it is Los Gatos in the South Bay. The Cats in Spanish.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 30, 2020)

geekette said:


> I don't know about brave, but I would apply that to my friend.  Few people set out to live on undeveloped land all by themselves, far from everything.
> 
> Yes to timesharing.  It will indeed be like plush living!  I am taking her to Myrtle Beach in Oct, 2 br, 2 ba, full laundry.  It will be culture shock for her!!   It will be good to bail out periodically in a days of rain situation to indoor living with full amenities.
> 
> ...



Wow, you have so much planned already! Very interesting. Looking forward to hearing more. How will you communicate with your TUG friends? Will you have WiFi?


----------



## geekette (Jun 30, 2020)

elaine said:


> Hey--just gave me a family thanksgiving/Christmas dinner idea--for the garage with doors open if it's snowing/sleeting!


Yes!   There are great outdoor heaters, but I like bonfires most any time of year.  I supply heavy gloves so their normal ones don't get yucky for those that like to add wood.   There are many small firepit options that would easily fit most anywhere.   A friend of mine has a chili party every Feb in his unheated detached garage.  out back is the smoker den/fire pit.  He fits into the garage tables and chairs for big ole potluck and has a few big ole surge protectors for the many crockpots that show up.  I think his is a 3 c garage.


----------



## geekette (Jun 30, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Wow, you have so much planned already! Very interesting. Looking forward to hearing more. How will you communicate with your TUG friends? Will you have WiFi?


She's owned the land for 2 years, has only been working on making areas for one, but much progress.  I've had a year to think about things so it's not impulsive on my part.  I drew her out more on her total vision as I hadn't realized that much of the purpose was the classroom.  I had thought the point was a Glamp Site, get guests via AirBnB.  I am glad she wants to attract other groups, I just hadn't known that was a high priority.      

Wifi, not sure.  for a while, we will each have our own plans but I think we could get a shared camp plan at some point with unlimited data.  I have a car that is a rolling hotspot but car must be On so would use that infrequently, but super good to have for an emergency.   There are internet options in the area but not sure what's good, price to value, etc.   A decision for Later.


----------

